# Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2016)

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar​*
Zum Thema hatten wir ja bereits in diversen Artikeln und Threads veröffentlicht und diskutiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=309196
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311149
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313222
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=314416
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183


Man erinnere sich auch, dass die CDU ja bei uns öffentlich ein klares Wahlversprechen abgegeben hatte:


			
				CDU B-W schrieb:
			
		

> Aus unserer Sicht ist ein Nachtangelverbot außerhalb von Naturschutzgebieten in der Sache überkommen und entbehrlich. Die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes haben wir zum Gegenstand einer parlamentarischen Initiative, LT-Drs. 15/6623 gemacht und können die Erwägungen, aus denen heraus die Landesregierung daran festhalten will, nicht nachvollziehen. *Wir werden es daher wie in den anderen Bundesländen aufheben.*


Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=311149

Dass dazu im Koalitionsvertrag nichts zu finden ist, sondern statt dessen - wohl auch mitgetragen vom Präsidenten des Landesfischereieverbandes B-W, Arnulf von Eyb als CDU-Abgeordneter im Landtag - die Stärkung der Wasserkraft, des "roten Stromes", und auch des Tierschutzes (nein, nicht des Menschen-, Bürger- und Anglerschutzes..), lässt nichts Gutes erahnen.

Es war ja auch die CDU, welche solche anglerfeindlichen Dinge wie das Nachtangelverbot eingeführt hatten. 

Und der ebenfalls damals äusserst anglerfeindliche Landesfischereiverband verhinderte ja zusammen mit der CDU den von der FDP damals eingebrachten Wunsch zur Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes - sonst hätte der damalige Minister das ja einfach umsetzen können, wenns politisch wirklich von der CDU gewollt worden wäre.

Dass die erste grüne Regierung, mit der SPD als Juniorpartner, trotz großer Worte vom damaligen Minister Nils Schmid (SPD), es nicht schaffte, wie eigentlich angekündigt, das Nachtangelverbot abzuschaffen, ist ja bekannt.
Siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519

Dass die CDU nun zwar ein klares Wahlversprechen zur Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes abgegeben hat, aber dazu weder etwas im Koalitionsvertrag zu finden, noch überhaupt klar ist, ob Angeln/Fischerei im Landwirtschaftsministerium bleibt (CDU), sondern ins von Grünen geführte Umweltministerium kommt mit einem NABU-Mann als Staatsekretär, lässt auch starke Zweifel aufkommen, ob es da nicht gleich noch schlechter für Angler und Angeln in Baden-Württemberg kommt als das im bisher eh schon anglerfeindlichsten Bundesland der Fall ist.

Immerhin scheinen einige CDUler (mind. 7) bei der Wahl Kretschmanns (aus den Reihen der Partei der Anglerfeinde) zum Ministerpräsidenten gerade eben, nicht mitgestimmt zu haben.

Ob das schon ein Hoffnungsschimmer ist, dass es nicht ganz so schlimm kommt, wie befürchtet?

Oder nur der letzte Rest an Widerstandswillen, den die CDUler nochmal zeigen wollten, nachdem sie von den Grünen als Juniorpartner eingesackt wurden?

Sei es wie es sei, dass etwas für Angler oder das Angeln besser werden wird mit der CDU als Juniorpartner der Grünen, dazu einem immer noch eher als anglerfeindlich und dilettantisch zu sehenden Landesfischereiverband, daran dürften viele zweifeln..

In tiefer Trauer um das Angeln in Baden-Württemberg....

*Und in tiefer Dankbarkeit um die baden-württembergische  Autoindustrie, die es uns armen B-W-Anglern ermöglicht, in Nachbarländern zu fahren um dort weiterhin noch etwas anglerwürdiger als in Baden-Württemberg angeln zu können..*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Andal (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Tja... ich bin auch schon seit längerem auf der Suche nach dem passenden Sack, in den alle Volksvertreter hineinpassen. Der passende Knüppel steht ebenso lange schon bereit.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Tja Andal, ich darf ja auch wegen der Regeln im Anglerboardforum, wie auch wegen geltenden deutschen Rechtes (Presserecht, Meinungsfreiheit), leider nicht veröffentlichen, was ich davon *wirklich* halte und denke, was angel- und verbandspolitisch in B-W passiert.....................

Vielleicht könnt ihrs euch denken?


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Die gebeutelte Anglerschaft lässt sich hier leicht komplett zersetzen.
Was hier an Verboten kommen könnte, lässt sich später in besser aufgestellten Bundesländern auch durchführen.
Nicht BW-ler sollten in diese Glaskugel schauen, so könnte eure eigene anglerische Zukunft aussehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Nicht BW-ler sollten in diese Glaskugel schauen, so könnte eure eigene anglerische Zukunft aussehen.


Das ist (neben dem, dass ich aus B-W komme) der eigentliche Grund, warum ich das so breit ausführe...

Lernt vom Angelfischerei(Verbands- und Politik)Versagen in B-W oder geht auch unter..


----------



## Laichzeit (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Ist nur traurig, dass diese Sache rückständig erscheint, aber zukunftsweisend ist.
Spannend wird, wie lange der LFV an seiner aktuellen Nachtangelposition festhält und ob oder wann unsere LFischVo durch "Ökologisierung"  mit Verboten angereichert wird.
Nicht dass diese gerade perfekt wäre, nur besser wird es bestimmt nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> , nur besser wird es bestimmt nicht.



Sollte Angeln tatsächlich vom Landwirtschafts- ins Umweltministerium kommen (mit dem NABU-Vorsitzenden aus B-W als Staatssekretär!!!!!), wird das schneller passieren und noch schlechter werden, als Du 
"spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie übernimmt Umweltministerium" 
sagen kannst..


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Klar ist, wenn die Angler tatsächlich ins Umweltministerium kommen ist das nur die 2. schlechteste Lösung.  Schlechter wäre, wenn Bonde noch Minister wäre und die Angler in seinem Ministerium und Baumann weiterhin auf dem Schoß von Bonde sitzen wprde.
Untersteller ist auch eher sachlich und nicht nur Machtgail wie Bonde. Bei Untersteller werden wir uch mit dem Thema Wasserkraft und Tierschutz eher auf weniger Iwederstand stoßen.
Baumann muss als Staatssekretär eher die Klappe halten, da kosten so dumme Sprüche wie bisher schnell mal den Posten, besonders wenn der Minister nicht mit ihm kuschelt.
Untersteller lässt sich auch nicht so beflüstern von Baumann wie Bonde.
Wenn dann noch mal jemand die lächerliche Doktorarbeit von Baumann (Niveau Projektarbeit 9 Klasse, aber in Regensburg gab es so schon Skandale wegen identischen Doktorarbeiten die eingereicht wurden und mit Titeln versehen wurden) untersucht kann der Spuk schnell zu ende sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Bei Untersteller werden wir uch mit dem Thema Wasserkraft und Tierschutz eher auf weniger Iwederstand stoßen.
> .


Du vergisst scheinbar, dass der Ausbau der Wasserkraft sowie auch die weitere Förderung von Tierschutz im Koalitionsvertrag schon festgeschrieben wurden - und der Vertrag von der CDU ja auch unterschrieben...

Schutz des Angelns und angelnder Bürger sowie Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes dagegen stehen NICHT im Koalitionsvertrag.

Richtung ist da schlicht klar..

Und wenn man dann noch weiss, dass der neue Präsi vom LFV-BW Abgeordneter der CDU ist, die das alles als Juniorpartner der Anglerfeinde mit unterschrieben haben, dann ist auch da Richtung doch vorhersehbar..........


----------



## willmalwassagen (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Das mit dem Tierschutz und der Wasserkraft werden wir vermutlich vom Verwaltungsgericht klären lassen.
Wir stellen ja gerade auch die Frage, wer bestimmt welche Menge einer Vogelart so ist, dass der besondere Schutz wegfallen kann. Also wie bei den Fischen. Nicht alle erhalten sondern nur die Populationnicht  zusammenbrechen lassen.
Das wird sicher spannend. Aber auch das wäre ein klassische Verbandsaufgabe.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Wir stellen ja gerade auch die Frage, wer bestimmt welche Menge einer Vogelart so ist, dass der besondere Schutz wegfallen kann. Also wie bei den Fischen. Nicht alle erhalten sondern nur die Populationnicht  zusammenbrechen lassen.



Hab ich hier irgendwo das Ironie-Tag übersehen? ;+


----------



## Ralle 24 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Wir stellen ja gerade auch die Frage, wer bestimmt welche Menge einer Vogelart so ist, dass der besondere Schutz wegfallen kann.



Das Bundesamt für Naturschutzpflegt für alle Organismen eine sog. rote Liste. Die rote Liste weist unterschiedliche Gefährdungsstufen auf. Anhand von Kartierungsdaten werden die Arten dann eingestuft.


----------



## seppl184 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Wie ???
Es gibt noch irgendjemand der das glaubt, was Politiker vor irgendwelchen Wahlen versprechen ??

Wenn es nicht so traurig währe.......


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Glauben oder nicht, wir werden denen trotzdem immer redaktionell im Nacken sitzen und entsprechende Fragen stellen..

Und sei es nur, um es jedesmal neu zu beweisen, dass man nicht einfach so alles glauben sollte, was von Politikern und Verbandlern kommt..

Davon ab:
Den NABU-Vorsitzenden (spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie) im Umweltministerium zum Staatssekretär zu machen, das ist wie wenn der Wirtschaftsminister Mercedes-Boss Zetsche zum Staatssekretär machen würde...

Dass der der Umweltminister wie der eh anglerfeindliche NABU (siehe auch: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170) sowas aktuell trotzdem schamlos machen, was man bestenfalls als auf schwäbisch als Vedderleswirdschafd bezeichnen kann, lässt Schlimmes erahnen und bestätigt meine persönliche Meinung von Grünen wie NABU..


----------



## willmalwassagen (13. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Den Baumann wollte der Untersteller nicht. Das ist einGeschenk von Bonde. Deshalb wird es Baumann als Staatssekretär schwieriger haben wie vorher als Schoßhund von Bonde.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*Präsident Arnulf von Eyb (CDU) LFV-BW: 
Nicht kommunikationsbereit? ​*Ich hatte ja den neuen Präsidenten vom Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg, den CDU-Abgeordneten Arnulf von Eyb, direkt nach seiner Wahl zum LFV-Präsidenten angemailt:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dann gehen wir gleich mal wieder in die konkrete Arebit, mal sehen, was dann kommt.
> 
> Den neuen Präsi natürlich gleich angeschrieben:
> 
> ...



Ich hatte ja schon im letzten November sowohl per Mail wie telefonisch mit ihm Kontakt.

So dass ich davon ausging, dass ein Abgeordneter der CDU wie auch ein Landesverbandspräsident eine solche Möglichkeit, sich, seine Partei und seinen Verband mit seinen Zielen zu präsentieren, auch wahrnehmen will.

Trotzdem ich ihn seit dem Monat der ersten Anfrage (s.o.) mehrfach angemailt hatte da keine Antwort kam, und dann auch versuchte, ihn über die CDU - Fraktion zu erreichen, kam nach wie vor keine Antwort.

So habe ich dann jetzt am 11.05. 2016 auch den LFV-BW angeschrieben, einmal an die Info-Adresse, einmal an die Mailadresse des Geschäftsführers Sosat:


> Augenscheinlich funktioniert Herrn von Eybs Email-Adresse nicht (siehe Mail unten), daher nun die Interviewanfrage über den Landesverband an den Präsidenten von Eyb.
> Über eine Weiterleitung an Herrn Eyb und eine zeitnahe Antwort würden wir uns freuen.
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
> Thomas Finkbeiner



Wetten, ob da eine überhaupt eine Antwort, oder eine Ab- oder Zusage kommt, könnt ihr ja mal in den Raum werfen an Hand eurer Erfahrungen mit dem LFV-BW oder mit CDU-Abgeordneten...

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## willmalwassagen (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Thomas,
normale Antwortzeiten für Emails an den Verband liegen bei ca. mindestens 3 Wochen. Auch für geschäftliche Mails.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Über meinen Facebookaccount hat sich nun gleich der Geschäftsführer Sosat vom LFV-BW eingeschaltet.

Darf ich so ja wegen unsere Regeln nicht hier reinkopieren, empfehle daher das da im Thema zu lesen..
https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=1768888813348333&id=100006816947642&pnref=story

Was ich davon halte, darf ich auch wegen unserer Regeln (Nettiquette) nicht schreiben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Thomas,
> normale Antwortzeiten für Emails an den Verband liegen bei ca. mindestens 3 Wochen. Auch für geschäftliche Mails.


Damit rechne ich ja auch - siehe Ende meines Artikels..


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wetten, ob da eine überhaupt eine Antwort, oder eine Ab- oder Zusage kommt, könnt ihr ja mal in den Raum werfen an Hand eurer Erfahrungen mit dem LFV-BW oder mit CDU-Abgeordneten...



Dass aber seine Kollegen der CDU - Fraktion schon vor 3 Wochen geantwortet haben, während von Eyb als Präsi des LFV da eigentlich am meisten dran liegen müsste, er aber NICHT wie seine Fraktionkollegen in der Lage oder willens war zu antworten, das zeigt den Weg, der vermutlicherweise die Angler und das Angeln in B-W treffen wird:
Abwärts und immer mehr Verbote und Restriktionen mit einem weiter unfähigen Verband..


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Der Sosat ist auch Geschäftsführer vom WFBW und leistet da gute Arbeit, die allen Anglern zu Gute kommt.
Eigentlich sollte es sich mit ihm reden lassen, da er auch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit macht und Interviews gibt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Der Sosat ist auch Geschäftsführer vom WFBW und leistet da gute Arbeit, die allen Anglern zu Gute kommt.
> Eigentlich sollte es sich mit ihm reden lassen, da er auch Öffentlichkeitsarbeit macht und Interviews gibt.


Von der Wanderfischgeschichte haben Angler oder das Angeln zuerst mal rein gor nix...

Für mich ist das Spielwiese für durch jahrzehntelange, schützergeprägte Gehirnwäsche indoktrinierte Verbandsangestellte und Funktionäre, um auch denen wenigstens mal einen Erfolg verschaffen zu können, wenn die schon nix konkret für Angler und das Angeln hinkriegenn (ist ja nicht nur das Nachtangelverbot, dass die vor nicht allzu langer Zeit sogar noch befürworteten und die Abschaffung verhinderten)..

Und Du siehst ja das Ergebnis der "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" - er will  gerne vorformulierte Fragen für ein Videointerview, dass ich nicht mit ihm, sondern mit seinem Präsidenten machen will.............
#d#d#d


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Von der Wanderfischgeschichte haben Angler oder das Angeln zuerst mal rein gor nix...




Das sehe ich nicht so, neben etwa 90 uninteressanten Arten gingen dieses Jahr etwa 900 fangbare Arten durch eine der vielen Fischtreppen. Hauptprofiteur ist die Nase.
Dazu gibt es ja einen extra Thread. 
http://www.wfbw.de/fileadmin/user_u...mb-Aktuelle_Dateien/2016_03_Jahresliste_D.pdf




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Du siehst ja das Ergebnis der "Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" - er will  gerne vorformulierte Fragen für ein Videointerview, dass ich nicht mit ihm, sondern mit seinem Präsidenten machen will.............
> #d#d#d



Das ist schade, aus der Diskussion wäre vielleicht was Sinnvolles geworden. Leider tritt da besonders ein Dritter  störend auf und sprengt die Diskussion mit seinem Geschreibsel.
Ob der weiß, dass sein Unternehmen nur ein Klick weg ist?
Schlachtfeld Internet.#d


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das sehe ich nicht so,


Wenn die Gesetzgeber Stück für Stück das Angeln abschaffen, ohne dass die Verbände was (vernünftig) dagegen tun, ist mirs auch wurscht, ob da angelbare Fische durchziehen oder nicht.

Und mit dem in dieser GmbH verplemperten Geld könnte man viel gute und zielgerichtete Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler und das Angeln machen (wenn die Leute hätten, die das 1. überhaupt könnten und die 2. überhaupt wüssten, was Angler wollen..)

Daher sehe ich das so:
Sie werden überwiegend von Anglern bezahlt und haben sich zuerst drum zu kümmern, dass die ganzen Restriktionen für Angler weg kommen.

Sie haben ja 14 Festangetellte (plusminus ein oder zwei), was wohl auch dazu führt, dass die Kohle nicht so recht reichen will und das alles mit Rückkehr in DAFV richtig kritisch wird, trotz Kohleabzocke durch Beleihung mit Prüfungsabnahme etc....

Da könnte man eigentlich als Angler erwarten, dass von denen mindestens 10 jeden Tag den Politikern im Genick sitzen, den Schützerverbände etc., dass jeden Tag in einer der Hauptzeitungen in B-W kommt, wie abartig und bürgerfeindlich ein Nachtangelverbot ist, wie sehr blinder Tierschutz vor Bürgerschutz gestellt wird etc..

Wenn sie dann wirklich mal was konkret für Angler und das Angeln erreicht haben und noch Zeit und Geld über, dann - *ABER ERST DANN* - können sie sich auch um  ihr Hobby Wanderfische und ihren anderen Schützerkram kümmern..


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wenn sie dann wirklich mal was konkret für Angler und das Angeln erreicht haben und noch Zeit und Geld über, dann - *ABER ERST DANN* - können sie sich auch um  ihr Hobby Wanderfische und ihren anderen Schützerkram kümmern..



Why not both?
Das eine schafft die Bedingungen am Gewässer, das andere auf dem Papier.
Wenn heute nicht für gesunde Gewässer gearbeitet wird, ist die Fischerei der Zukunft auf Einsetzten und rausfangen beschränkt.
Für Aal und Maifisch wäre es in einigen Jahen in BW zu spät und man müsste bein 0 anfangen, wie beim Lachs.

Da leider in Richtung gesetzliche Erleichterungen nichts geht, haben wir vielleicht tolle Gewässer aber nur extrem eingeschränkten Nutzen davon und das ist für mich das Hauptproblem.
Das sind 2 Baustellen, die sich nicht wirklich im Weg stehen aber beide ungemein wichtig fürs Angeln sind.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Why not both?


Weil sie beides nachgewiesenermaßen ja nicht schaffen!!

Wie man am Versagen der Verbandler für Angler und das Angeln sieht.

Also ist bis jetzt jeder Cent für den LFV ein Cent, der GEGEN Angler und Angeln ausgegeben wird..(momentan 10 Euro (13 sind wohl beschlossen, und wenn man bei Fehlbeträgen im laufenden Geschäft/DAFV-Rückkehr das finanzieren will bei gleichzeitig immer mehr Austritten, wirds wohl bis zu den 20 Euro Beitrag nicht lange dauern- guckt mal als positives Gegenbeispiel, was für klasse Arbeit der LSFV-NDS für nur 4,50 Beitrag mit nur 6 Angestellten bei 90.000 Mitglieder macht (mal deren Stellungnahmen lesen, so muss sowas aussehen!! Nicht wie beim LFV schon im Vorfeld aufgeben, Hauptsache keine Stress für Hauptamtliche und Funktionäre!!!))


----------



## glavoc (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Bin gerade doch sehr erschrocken, wie wenig Fischle denn überhaupt in Iffezheim auf-oder ab-steigen....wow genau EINE!!!! MeFo und ebensoviele BaFo` s     ^^  .............Wieviel Kohle wurde da noch mal ausgegeben?
http://www.wfbw.de/fileadmin/user_u...mb-Aktuelle_Dateien/2016_03_Jahresliste_D.pdf
lg


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Frag besser nicht - weil jeder Cent, der da reinfliesst, einer weniger für die so dringend benötigte Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler und das Angeln ist.................


----------



## glavoc (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

hab es gerade gegoogelt......15 Mio € und dazu noch Zweifel an der Tauglichkeit gefunden.... auch bei den Nasen (März 2016) wandern lediglich 1/5 auf und sogar nur 1/10 ab.......


----------



## Laichzeit (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



glavoc schrieb:


> ^^  .............Wieviel Kohle wurde da noch mal ausgegeben?
> http://www.wfbw.de/fileadmin/user_u...mb-Aktuelle_Dateien/2016_03_Jahresliste_D.pdf
> lg



Der Fischpass Gabsheim hat bis jetzt ca. 15 Mio. € gekostet, zu Iffezheim finde ich nichts mehr, war glaub teuer?
Das Geld kommt keinesfalls vom LFVBW, sondern von Deutschland, Frankreich und der EU.
Schade, dass man die Kraftwerksbetreiber nicht mit zur Kasse bittet.

Der Verband zahlt die Lachszucht, viele Arbeiten werden von Angelvereinen gezahlt.
Die Kosten für das Entfernen von Kleinwasseranlagen und kleinen Fischtreppen dürften sich auch auf beträchtliche Summen belaufen und da ist mir die Finanzierung nicht bekannt.
Bei mir in der Region lief es so, dass der LFVBW eine Machbarkeitsstudie durchführte und die "Entsorgung" von ein paar kleineren Wehren wird von der Gemeinde gezahlt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Rückbau, Machbarkeitsstudie und den ganzen Kram können auch richtige Naturschutzverbände, da brauchts keinen LFV, der es nicht mal ansatzweise schafft, konkret was für Angler oder das Angeln zu tun.

Und dann für sowas noch personelle Ressourcen verschwendet.

Und Lachszucht können die Norwegen besser, in Zeiten des Klimawandels sollte man eh besser den Waller fördern, warum da Kohle und Manpower vom Verband in ne Lachszuchtfirma rein muss (mit dazu nicht absehbaren finanziellen Folgen > Frankreich)???..

Dass die sich zudem noch aus der Fischereiabgaben bedienen (gibts in NDS nicht mal), Kohle mit den Prüfungen abzocken und dafür nix hinkriegen, ist schlicht peinlich, wenn man den Vergleich zieht zu erfolgreicheren Landesverbänden, die mit einem Drittel vom Personal bei einem Drittel mehr Mitglieder und ohne Fischereiabgabe aber mit 2 Drittel weniger Beitrag  noch deutlich mehr konkret für Angler und das Angeln erreichen.... ..


----------



## tibulski (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Oh je,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und Lachszucht können die Norwegen besser, in Zeiten des Klimawandels sollte man eh besser den Waller fördern, warum da Kohle und Manpower vom Verband in ne Lachszuchtfirma rein muss (mit dazu nicht absehbaren finanziellen Folgen > Frankreich)???..



das ist ja mal richtig anglerfreundlich und zeugt von wahrem Sachverstand. #q Bei der WFBW werden keine Speisefische gezüchtet, sondern die Wiederansiedlung von Lachsen und anderen Wanderfischen in unseren heimischen Gewässern gefördert. Die aktuellen Aufstiegszahlen sind beeindruckend und viele Angler würden sich sicher freuen Lachse, Meerforellen und andere Fische in heimischen Gewässern beangeln zu können. Das kommt allen Anglern zu Gute.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass die sich zudem noch aus der Fischereiabgaben bedienen (gibts in NDS nicht mal), Kohle mit den Prüfungen abzocken und dafür nix hinkriegen, ist schlicht peinlich, wenn man den Vergleich zieht zu erfolgreicheren Landesverbänden, die mit einem Drittel vom Personal bei einem Drittel mehr Mitglieder und ohne Fischereiabgabe aber mit 2 Drittel weniger Beitrag  noch deutlich mehr konkret für Angler und das Angeln erreichen.... ..



Die Landesfischereiverbände von NDS mit BW zu vergleichen bringt gar nix. Die haben eine andere Philosophie und ganz andere Voraussetzungen. Auch wenn du das jetzt sicher mit der ewig gleichen Polemik kritisieren wirst, gibt es gute Argumente es anders als NDS zu machen.

Die ewige und immer gleiche Polemik das alle Angler aus den Landesfischereiverbänden austreten sollen ist der Anfang vom Ende. Die Ministerien werden in Zukunft bestimmt nicht alle Angelvereine einzeln zur Beratung empfangen und der Verband setzt sich nachweislich für alle wichtigen Belange der Angler ein, die du hier dauernd mit der ewig selben Polemik ansprichst. Du musst ja nicht den Beweis antreten das du das du es besser kannst.

Auf der Webseite des Ladesfischereiverbandes BW findest du ein Interview mit dem neuen Präsidenten zu den aktuellen Themen. http://lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncategorised/150-der-neue-praesident-im-interview Was soll bei dem Interview mit dem Anglerbord rauskommen? Du wirst das doch eh nur nutzen um dem Verband einen reinzuwürgen.

LG,

  Tibulski


----------



## willmalwassagen (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Der Verbandsfischexperte Dr.Bauer hat mal eine Studie vorgestellt nach der bei gleichmäßiger zunahme der Erderwärmung in ca. 20 Jahren Forellen nur noch oberhalb 1200 m  anzutreffen sind weil es unter dieser Höhe zu warm wird. #q
Da der Lachs bekanntermaßen warmes Wasser liebt wird er weiter in Massen im Rhein aufsteigen und wir werden in 10 Jahren Lachse fangen wie vor 100 Jahren. Da sind doch Kosten von 100 000€ oder mehr pro Jahr gut investiertes Anglergeld
Shit, da war wohl wieder seltsames Kraut im Tee. |uhoh:


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Die Studie würde ich gerne sehen. Das könnte vielleicht sein, halte ich aber aufgrund der Klimageschichte der letzten 10.000 Jahre, die für Salmo trutta in Mitteleuropa bedeutend sind, führ eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## willmalwassagen (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Wegen der Lachszucht mit Verbandsgeldern.
Da sollten wir vom NaBU lernen. Die machen alles aber nie mit eigenem Geld sondern fordern dies von den Verantwortlichen Behörden ein. 
Diese Lachszucht ist, wenn überhaupt eine Staatsaufgabe weil der Staat den Lachs für die WRRL zurückbringen muss. Und wir finanzieren den Unfug auch noch mit Anglergeld nachdem wir schon Steuern dafür bezahlt haben.
Da wäre ein Fischerfest vom Verband mit 100 000 € Freibier für die Angler sinnvoller.


----------



## tibulski (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Hallo,

die Fischereiforschungsstelle in Langenargen arbeitet mit einem hauptamtlichen Mitarbeiter am Thema Klimaerwärmung.
Der hat bei dem letzten Forum zum Thema Angelfischerei zusammen mit der Lachszucht Wolftal (WFBW) einen Vortrag gehalten. Die Lachszucht in Wolftal arbeitet in einem internationalen Verbund mit anderen Stationen in Europa. Aber die scheinen ja alle keine Ahnung zu haben. 

Dr. Werner Baur (wird ohne "e" geschrieben) würde deine These so aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen bestimmt nicht untersützen. Aber ich frag ihn gerne wenn dich das beruhigt.

Dazu scheinen die aktuell steigenden Aufstiegszahlen von Lachsen im Oberrhein deine Prognosen nicht zu kennen. 

Weiss leider nicht welchen Tee du trinkst.

LG,

  Tibulski


----------



## willmalwassagen (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

@ Laichzeit
Die Studie war in einem Verbandsvortrag von Dr. Bauer. Die sollte noch irgendwo in den AKten sein. Ein ähnlicher Bericht von Dr. Bauer war in Fischer und Teichwirt, 20.8.2009:Schlüsselloch zur klimaerwärmten Zukunft!? Auch von Schreckenbach gibt es Darstellungen welche Probleme die Fische mit der Anpassung an die höheren Temperaturen haben werden.
Entweder sagt ihr vom Verband, Dr. Bauer ist ein phantast oder  ihr werft einfach weiter sinnlos Geld raus. Oder ihr versucht mal mehr zu diesem Thema "Auswirkung der globalenErwärmung auf Fischbestände in Deutschland" zu erfahren. Da gibts doch Behörden und Institute die dafür bezahlt werden.
Aber als Verbandfunktionär oder Mitarbeiter musst du das ja alles nicht kennen.


----------



## glavoc (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

et al ^^ - also sooooo schlecht liest sich das dann erstmal nicht:

http://lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncateg...ungen-anlaesslich-der-koalitionsverhandlungen

Wobei ich dem AB und Thomas (dem Ungläubigen^^), da einen *vermutl. nicht unerheblichen Anteil an solchen nun erfolgten Forderungen durchaus zugestehen würde... (durch Druck und nochmals Druck...)*
ob sich hinter "Laichzeit" ein Verbandsfunktionär verbirgt, kann ich mir mal so gar nicht vorstellen und glaube das erst mal auch so gar nicht!
lg


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Entweder sagt ihr vom Verband....
> 
> Aber als Verbandfunktionär oder Mitarbeiter musst du das ja alles nicht kennen.



Auch dafür hätte ich gerne Quellen.


----------



## tibulski (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Hallo,



glavoc schrieb:


> et al ^^ - also sooooo schlecht liest sich das dann erstmal nicht:
> 
> http://lfvbw.de/index.php/2-uncateg...ungen-anlaesslich-der-koalitionsverhandlungen
> 
> Wobei ich dem AB und Thomas (dem Ungläubigen^^), da einen *vermutl. nicht unerheblichen Anteil an solchen nun erfolgten Forderungen durchaus zugestehen würde... (durch Druck und nochmals Druck...)*



das ist der Punkt. Wenn die Verbände ihre Mitglieder nicht ordentlich vertreten muss man die Verbände verändern und nicht die Angler zum Austritt aufrufen. Ohne schlagkräftige Verbände sind die Angler freiwild. Man kann zwar aus dem Verband austreten aber das Fischereirecht gilt trotzdem für alle Angler gleichermaßen ...

LG,

  Tibulski


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Immer dran denken, fordern kann so ein Verband vieles, in verbandsinternen  Applausinterviews kann man einen Präsi auch immer gut aussehen lassen (nicht umsonst wollte auf Facebook der GF Sosat meine Fragen ja gerne schriftlich haben, statt ein Videointerview mit dem Präsi!!!), *was der Verbandspräsident (und der Verband) dann real macht*, ist eben ein anderer Punkt.....

LFV-Präsident von Eyb ist Mitglied der CDU-Fraktion, die das Folgende als Juniorpartner der Grünen mit konkret unterschrieben hat, nachzulesen im Koalitionsvertrag:
Kein Bürger/Anglerschutz
Mehr Tierschutz
Mehr Wasserkraft
*Das ist konkretes Regierungshandeln, mitgemacht/getragen vom Präsi!*

Und ob Jagen und Angeln/Fischen sogar noch zu den Grünen ins Umweltministerium kommen, oder beim Landwirtschaftsministerium (CDU; Juniorpartner der Grünen) bleiben, ist noch nicht mal klar.

Wie kann so jemand Präsident der Angler sein?

Vielleicht der Fischer und der Angelfischer, sicher nicht der Angler bei solchen Punkten, oder?

Dazu noch den anglerfeindlichen Müll (auch in der jetzt "entschärften"Fassung immer noch weder juristisch noch faktisch so haltbar, alle Arbeiten dazu von Arlinghaus, Jendrusch etc. werden komplett ausgeblendet und noch nicht mal erwähnt) zum Thema C+R auf der LFV-BW-Seite (WARUM bringt ein Fischereiverband das Thema ohne Not sogar selber auf die Tagesordnung - oder anders gefragt, wie bescheuert muss man denn sein, um Fischereiverbandsfunktionär oder Hauptamtler werden zu können/dürfen??)??

Und:
*Nach den bisherigen mehr als beschämenden Erfahrungen mit den Fischereiverbänden im Land, gibts für einen Angler also definitiv nach diesen Dingen oben KEINERLEI Anlass für einen Vertrauensvorschuss*.

Im Hintergrund "werkeln" die gleichen alten Funktionäre, die vorher die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes verhinderten etc., jetzt halt als Vizes und Referenten, es sind die gleichen Hauptamtler, die die Karre vorher in den anglerfeindlichen Dreck gefahren haben, die jetzt den Messias geben sollen?

Ja, da bin ich ein eher ungläubiger Thomas, was die Zukunft der Angler und des Angelns da in BW angeht, muss ich zugegen..,.

*Bis jetzt glaube ich noch, dass die Angler auch mit wegen ihrer Verbände Freiwild sind!!*
Weil sie sowohl von der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie ins Visier genommen werden, von deren parlamentarischen Arm, den Grünen, natürlich auch (alleine dass der Staatssekretär im Unweltministerium der NABU-Landesvorsitzende ist - wäre, wie wenn Mercedes-Chef Zetsche im Wirtschaftsministerium Staatssekretär werden würde)!

Aber ebenso werden Angler von den Fischereiverbänden drangsaliert, die lieber ein "geräuschloses Arbeiten" mit Behörden und Ministern haben und gerne die noch besseren Schützer sein wollen und daher bisher quasi immer alles abnickten, was Angler an Restriktionen bekamen und Erleichterungen verhinderten. 

Sie haben ja ihre Chance - am Beispiel Interview/Kommunikation sieht man aber leider ja, dass man lieber Claquereue aus den eigenen Reihen Interviews gibt, als sich konkreten Fragen mit zu erwartenden hartem Nachfragen zu stellen.

Es scheint also eher den alten, anglerfeindlichen Weg weiter zu gehen, mit mauscheln, tarnen, täuschen und tricksen zum Schaden der Angler  ..

*Nichts wäre mir übrigens lieber, als wenn ich in ein paar Tagen oder Wochen schreiben müsste, dass ich mit meiner hiesigen persönlichen Einschätzung total geirrt hätte und der Verband tatsächlich angefangen hätte, konkret für Angler und das Angeln zu arbeiten..*

Will jemand wetten??????????






PS:
Es wäre schön, wenn sich hier schreibende Verbandsfunktionäre auch klar als solche zu erkennen geben würden, damit nicht der uninformierte Leser meint, hier würde ein normaler Angler schreiben..


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

PS:
Es verdichtet sich immer mehr, dass diese Fusion in B-W, die genauso unüberlegt und überstürzt wie die beim DAFV war, nicht mehr lange so halten wird.

Abgesehen davon, dass schon Vereine mit einer nicht unbeträchtlichen Zahl an Zahlern die Kündigung durchführten oder gerade dabei sind dies anzuleiern, kriegt man auch von ganzen Regionalverbänden mit, dass sie eher unglücklich mit der augenblicklichen Situation sind und nach Lösungswegen (auch ausserhalb) suchen..

Sobald da mehr als Gerüchte aus verschiedenen, im allgemeinen gut informierten, internen Verbandskreisen kommen, so dass das auch eindeutig verifizierbar ist, wird das bei uns dann natürlich auch zu lesen sein..


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



tibulski schrieb:


> Die aktuellen Aufstiegszahlen sind beeindruckend und viele Angler würden sich sicher freuen Lachse, Meerforellen und andere Fische in heimischen Gewässern beangeln zu können. Das kommt allen Anglern zu Gute.



Ziel des Projekts ist ein selbst erhaltender Bestand, schätzungsweise mit jährlich 7000 bis 21000 Aufsteigern.
Selbst erhaltend heißt ausdrücklich, dass keinerlei Besatz eingebracht wird. Die Bestände in den einzelnen Zuflüssen sind bei einigen tausend Aufsteigern natürlich deutlich geringer und da kommt es auch auf wenige Einzeltiere an, ob sich der Bestand selbst trägt.
Da die Lücken entnommener Tiere nicht durch Besatz geschlossen werden, ist nur eine sehr begrenzte Lachsfischerei möglich und ob es überhaupt zu einer Nutzung kommt, steht in den Sternen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

@Laichzeit.
Die Aufstiegszahlen sind eine Bankrotterklärung für das Projekt.

Wie lange läuft das schon?  15 Jahre ?
Was kostet das jährlich ? 100 000 €  - 200 000 € ?
Dazu die Fischtreppen in Iffezheim und Garmsheim. 30 Millionen € zusammen.
Jetzt noch die Verbandsgelder und dazu Gelder aus der Fischereiabgabe in beträchtlicher Höhe. deutlich über 100 000 €.

Da wäre es billiger und effektiver 1000 Lachse lebend zu fangen und jeden mit dem Taxi Rheinaufwärts zu transportieren.
Und für den Fahrer noch ein gutes Trinkgeld wäre auch drin.


----------



## gründler (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Ja ja die Lachse .....

http://www.feelgreen.de/erstickte-l...le-bedecken-chiles-straende/id_77859942/index


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Wenn es keine Angler(Verbände) machen, dann halt jemand anders.
Und ob der dich an den Programmgewässern noch angeln lässt?


----------



## willmalwassagen (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Wenn der das richtig macht und Erfolg hat spricht nichts dagegen dass wir auch wieder Lachs und Meerforelle angeln dürfen. Siehe unsere Länder in Europa wo das funktioniert.


----------



## kernell32 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Sagt mal, von euch glaubt doch wohl niemand im Ernst dran jemals in BW legal nen Lachs fangen zu dürfen oder?

*kopfschüttel*


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Sagt mal, von euch glaubt doch wohl niemand im Ernst dran jemals in BW legal nen Lachs fangen zu dürfen oder?
> 
> *kopfschüttel*


#6#6#6
begriffen........


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

In BW sicher nicht, in Bundesländern an der Küste ist es ja teils schon möglich.
Bisher ist jegliche Art von Fischerei auf Rheinlachse eher verheerend.
Andere Profiteure, wie Nasen werden schon befischt.
Der Lachs wird nie mehr zum einstigen Massenfisch, dazu fehlt es an geeigneten Lebensräumen aber andere Arten kommen mit dem verbauten Rhein besser zurecht, wie z.B, der Maifisch.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Nach noch unbestätigten Infos, die allerdings aus Quellen kommen, die bisher immer richtig lagen, kann (will?) der LFV die Beiträge für den DAFV, zu dem er zurückkehren soll, nicht finanzieren.

Neben der eh beschlossenen/geplanten Erhöhung des LV-Beitrages auf 13 Euro soll daher zusätzlich der Beitrag für den DAFV auf die Vereine umgelegt werden, so dass das dann 16/Euro pro Zahler wären.

Da scheinbar auch das Geld nicht fürs normale laufende Geschäft reicht, ist wohl zumindest schon über eine weitere Beitragserhöhung diskutiert worden auf dann insgesamt 18 Euro .

Da kann ich mir dann schon vorstellen, dass viele Vereine sich überlegen werden, ob die "Leistungen" von LFV und DAFV auch nur ansatzweise dieses Geld wert sind.

Bisher zahlte ein Verein mit 1.000 Mitgliedern schon 10.000 Euro Beitrag/Jahr (einer mit 100 dann 1.000 Euro) für den LV..

Sollten alle laut Infos geplanten Erhöhungen und Umlagen umgesetzt werden, würde ein 1.000-Mann Verein also mit 18.000 Euro (100-Mann dann 1.800) fast doppelt so viel zahlen wie bis jetzt..

Da prognostiziere ich tatsächlich eine Austrittswelle, sollte das so kommen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, dass schon Vereine mit einer nicht unbeträchtlichen Zahl an Zahlern die Kündigung durchführten oder gerade dabei sind dies anzuleiern, kriegt man auch von ganzen Regionalverbänden mit, dass sie eher unglücklich mit der augenblicklichen Situation sind und nach Lösungswegen (auch ausserhalb) suchen..


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ist wohl zumindest schon über eine weitere Beitragserhöhung diskutiert worden auf dann insgesamt 18 Euro .
> 
> Da kann ich mir dann schon vorstellen, dass viele Vereine sich überlegen werden, ob die "Leistungen" von LFV und DAFV auch nur ansatzweise dieses Geld wert sind.



18 € ? [emoji15] 

Reschpekt, 'ne Menge Holz für...ja für was eigentlich ?

Da kann man die Kohle ja gleich bündeln,anzünden und darüber
Marshmallows rösten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Vor allem - immer mein Beispiel - vergleichs mit NDS, die für 4,50 € deutlich bessere Arbeit abliefern..
Halt ein bissel weit für B-W-Vereine...

Davon ab regt sich ja angeblich Widerstand und massive Kündigungen durch Vereine kündigen sich an (was es für die verbleibenden nicht billiger machen wird...)


----------



## willmalwassagen (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Die Mitglieder vom VfG haben bisher 13,00 € bezahlt.
Davon 2 an den Bundesverband und 3 an den Landesverband.
2014 Austritt aus dem Bundesverband. Keine Beitragssenkung.
also 2 Euro mehr pro Mitglied in der Kasse.
2015 Austritt aus dem Landesverband. Keine Beitragssenkung. Also weitere 3 Euro mehr in der Kasse.
Selbst wenn die jetzt wieder in den Bundesverband eintreten sind das immer noch 3 Euro echte Beitragsehöhung.
Und darauf nochmals 3 € draufsetzen?  Respekt vor soviel Gier.
Ein Tipp zum Sparen vielleicht gefällig Verbandler? Sinnfreie Lachszucht aufgeben.


----------



## kernell32 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> In BW sicher nicht, in Bundesländern an der Küste ist es ja teils schon möglich.
> Bisher ist jegliche Art von Fischerei auf Rheinlachse eher verheerend.
> Andere Profiteure, wie Nasen werden schon befischt.
> Der Lachs wird nie mehr zum einstigen Massenfisch, dazu fehlt es an geeigneten Lebensräumen aber andere Arten kommen mit dem verbauten Rhein besser zurecht, wie z.B, der Maifisch.





Auch den Maifisch wirst du niemals legal in BW fangen dürfen, was kommt als nächstes? Mefo? ummm lass mal überlegen... Nope! [emoji6]


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Warum die Lachszucht als so sinnlos angesehen wird, verstehe ich  immer noch nicht.
Da gehen einige hunderttausende rein, um die "Werbefigur" des Rhein 2020 Projekts zu erhalten, nebenher zahlt das Land Millionenbeträge zur Renaturierung der Lebensräume über unsere Steuern.
In so einer Aue oder halbwegs intakten Buhne leben auch die Arten, die jeder normale Angler gerne fängt.

Aber offensichtlich ist es euch lieber wenn alles so bleibt wie es ist, jedes Jahr erneut zehntausende Euro Besatz in Gewässerleichen schmeißen.
Jeder Euro in Gewässerschutz ist auch noch nächstes Jahr einer, während die gängige Besatzpraxis in den denaturierten Gewässern keine Erfolge über die Lebenszeit des Besatzfisches hinaus bewirkt, da er dort außer Abwachsen nichts zustande bringen kann.
In der Hoffnung, alles bleibt wie es ist und der Fischzüchter auch nächstes Jahr billigen Besatz liefern kann.

Wenn ein Verband, dem nicht mal die Hälfte der BW-Angler, ich auch nicht, angehört, dazu seinen Teil beisteuert, sehe ich darin kein Problem.
Besatzlachse aufziehen ist an dem ganzen Projekt noch eines der günstigen Bereiche, seid doch froh, dass wir den Rest nicht zahlen müssen.


----------



## kernell32 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

1. find ich Lachse und deren Schutz super!
2. was hat Renaturierung & Gewässerschutz mit Lachszucht zu tun?
3. warum kümmert sich ein Anglerverband um Lachszucht/Besatz?

Ausgestorbene Arten wieder an zu siedeln ist vielleicht gut/sinnvoll?!
Aber ein Anglerverband hat sich in erster Linie um die Interessen der Angler zu kümmern und nicht um das wieder ansiedeln von (regional) ausgestorbenen Arten.
Wenn sich der Verband volles Rohr für die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbots, die Erleichterung des Zugangs zu Gewässern und für die Abschaffung des Aalfangverbots etcpp... einsetzen würde und wenn dann am ende noch Geld übrig wäre dann dürfte er von mir aus sogar ein Lachsprogramm starten.
Alles eine frage der prioritäten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



kernell32 schrieb:


> aber ein anglerverband hat sich in erster linie um die interessen der angler zu kümmern und nicht um das wieder ansiedeln von (regional) ausgestorbenen arten.
> Wenn sich der verband volles rohr für die abschaffung des nachtangelverbots, die erleichterung des zugangs zu gewässern und für die abschaffung des aalfangverbots etcpp... Einsetzen würde und wenn dann am ende noch geld übrig wäre dann dürfte er von mir aus sogar ein lachsprogramm starten.
> *alles eine frage der prioritäten.*


#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6#6


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



kernell32 schrieb:


> 2. was hat Renaturierung & Gewässerschutz mit Lachszucht zu tun?



Das Lachsprogramm und die Renaturierung greifen Hand in Hand und profitieren voneinander.
Dazu braucht man weitaus mehr Geld als jegliche Verbände aufbringen können.
Der Lachs ist eine bekannte Art und damit lässt sich gut werben.
Ab und an sind bei den Besatzaktionen Minister dabei, die in kamerawirksam ein paar Smolts einsetzen dürfen.
Neudeutsch heißt das "Flagship species", die braucht es um unbekannte Arten und Projekte in deren Folge zu stützen.
Zudem wandert der Lachs neben dem Aal am weitesten in die Zuflüsse und ebnet somit den Weg für alle anderen Wanderfische, die weniger weit wandern müssen.



kernell32 schrieb:


> 3. warum kümmert sich ein Anglerverband um Lachszucht/Besatz?



Was machen Angler sonst für den Lachs?
Geben wir das Ruder aus der Hand stehen wir nur noch unter Beschuss.
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=138231

Das sonstige Versagen des LFV wird davon keineswegs besser, wenigstens stellt man jetzt mit einem Teil vom Geld was Sinnvolles an.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Ausgestorbene Arten wieder an zu siedeln ist vielleicht gut/sinnvoll?!
> Aber ein Anglerverband hat sich in erster Linie um die Interessen der Angler zu kümmern und nicht um das wieder ansiedeln von (regional) ausgestorbenen Arten.



Dann muss man aber auch akzeptieren, dass der Verband den Status als Naturschutzverband aberkannt bekommt und noch weniger Mitspracherecht bei diesbezüglichen Entscheidungen erhält.

Nicht ohne Grund versuchen Lobbyistenverbände von Jägern, Landwirten und halt auch Anglern das Fähnchen des Naturschutzes hochzuhalten, egal mit welch absurden Argumenten auch immer (morgens Glyphosat auf die Felder ausbringen, abends die Natur schützen). So erhofft man sich in der deutschen Bevölkerung wenigstens noch einen Rest von Rückhalt für sein Tun.


----------



## kernell32 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Ich sagte nicht dass der Verband sich nicht um den Lachs kümmern soll, ich sagte nicht in erster Linie!
Prioritäten!


----------



## kernell32 (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Das Lachsprogramm und die Renaturierung greifen Hand in Hand und profitieren voneinander.
> 
> Dazu braucht man weitaus mehr Geld als jegliche Verbände aufbringen können.
> 
> ...





Also reine PR?


----------



## Laichzeit (19. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



kernell32 schrieb:


> Also reine PR?



Nicht reine PR, der Lachs selbst soll natürlich angesiedelt werden.
Bei fast allen Projekten wird eine Art als Stellvertreter für das Projekt genutzt. Beim Schutz vom Tiger geht es auch nicht um eine Tierart, sondern den ganzen Wald.

Das ist alles nicht uneigennützig, man zahlt für den Lachs, bekommt das Gewässer in einen besseren Zustand versetzt und das belebt die Fischerei.


----------



## willmalwassagen (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Richtiger wäre, dieses Projekt zu fördern und von der Politik das Geld dazu fordern. Einfach von Nabu und BUND lernen.


----------



## tibulski (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Hallo,

als direkter Nutzen für die Angler es geht neben dem Lachs genauso um den Aal und Meerforelle. Ausserdem um die Meerneuenaugen und Maifische. Gerade in BW liegen einige der vielversprechensten Rheinzuflüsse für eine nachhaltige Naturverlaichung für Lachse und Meerforellen. 

Eine steigende Lachspopulation im Rhein auf Grundlage einer Eigeninitiative der Angler ist auch ein schlagkräftiges Argument gegen den Ausbau bzw. die Nachbessserung der Wasserkraftanlagen.

Meerforellen werden im Rhein in NRW schon seit vielen Jahren wieder aktiv erfolgreich beangelt. Es geht auch darum, dass man sich aktiv für Wiederansiedlung heimischer Fischbestände einsetzt.

Die Zahlen der aufsteigenden Lachse im Fischpass von Iffezheim haben letztes Jahr einen Rekord erreicht und sind dieses Jahr Stand Ende April im Vergleich noch besser.

Die Lachszucht in Wolftal wird nach den Berichten auf der LFVBW Hompage zu einem guten Teil über Spenden finanziert (Edeka, Hansgrohe usw.) und steigert das Ansehen der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit.

http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-unc...tuetzt-die-wiederansiedlung-des-lachses-in-bw


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



tibulski schrieb:


> Die Lachszucht in Wolftal wird nach den Berichten auf der LFVBW Hompage zu einem guten Teil über Spenden finanziert (Edeka, Hansgrohe usw.) und steigert das Ansehen der Angler in der Öffentlichkeit.
> 
> http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-unc...tuetzt-die-wiederansiedlung-des-lachses-in-bw


Erstens sind das nur 5.000 Euro, bei dem Finanzbedarf also ein Tropfen aufn heissen Stein.
Zweitens steht in der ganzen Veröffentlichung des Landesfischereiverbandes *rein gar nix von Anglern und Angeln *- woher soll da ne Imageverbesserung für die Angler denn herkommen?

Zudem, wenns ausser auf der LFV-Seite, die kaum einer liest, nur noch im Lokalblatt kommt?

Und bei den 1.800 € von Hansgrohe ists nicht anders:
http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/2-unc...e-baden-wuerttemberg-gemeinnuetzige-gmbh-wfbw

Wenn man tatsächlich da was für Angler rausziehen wollte (was der LFV ja nicht will, die kümmern sich ja nur um sich selber), müsste/könnte so ne Meldung lauten, die dann aber auch in allen Medien entsprechend kommen müsste:


			
				nicht ausformuliertes schrieb:
			
		

> *Die Angler* im LFV finanzieren mit hundertausenden Euro Beitragsgeldern auch die Wanderfisch GmbH.
> Während *die Angler *vor Ort in den Vereinen vieles direkt tun, um Gewässer für die Gesellschaft zu pflegen, hat hier der LFV mit der Wanderfisch GmbH ein übergeordnetes Projekt, das die Arbeit *der Angler* vor Ort unterstützt.
> Beigetragen dazu haben dankenswerterweise auch die Firmen XY, denen es wichtig war, die Arbeit *der Angler *für die Gesellschaft und die Gewässer über die Wanderfisch GmbH auch finanziell zu unterstützen.
> 
> Gewässer ohne *Angler* sind tote Gewässer




*Aber mal zurück vom Sparten/Nischenthema Lachs zum eigentlich relevanten Thema:*
*Was im Verband aktuell gerade so vor sich geht, ob er weiter die befürchtete  anglerfeindliche Richtung einnimmt, wie sieht das mit Beitragsentwicklung aus:*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Immer dran denken, fordern kann so ein Verband vieles, in verbandsinternen  Applausinterviews kann man einen Präsi auch immer gut aussehen lassen (nicht umsonst wollte auf Facebook der GF Sosat meine Fragen ja gerne schriftlich haben, statt ein Videointerview mit dem Präsi!!!), *was der Verbandspräsident (und der Verband) dann real macht*, ist eben ein anderer Punkt.....
> 
> LFV-Präsident von Eyb ist Mitglied der CDU-Fraktion, die das Folgende als Juniorpartner der Grünen mit konkret unterschrieben hat, nachzulesen im Koalitionsvertrag:
> Kein Bürger/Anglerschutz
> ...





Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nach noch unbestätigten Infos, die allerdings aus Quellen kommen, die bisher immer richtig lagen, kann (will?) der LFV die Beiträge für den DAFV, zu dem er zurückkehren soll, nicht finanzieren.
> 
> Neben der eh beschlossenen/geplanten Erhöhung des LV-Beitrages auf 13 Euro soll daher zusätzlich der Beitrag für den DAFV auf die Vereine umgelegt werden, so dass das dann 16/Euro pro Zahler wären.
> 
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Nochmal ein Beispiel für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.

Diesmal gelungene...

*Das kommt daher, dass dieser Verein aus dem Landesfischereiverband geflüchtet ist..*

Und da kommt x-mal das Wort Angler vor und Angeln - und was die tun!!

http://www.stuttgarter-nachrichten....kar.ec6cacf3-4c20-425b-a015-2abe808d20a8.html

Dazu kamen dann noch Videos im Regionalfernsehen, Landesschau Baden-Württemberg, Interview im Radio 4.,...

Danke an Hans-Hermann Schock und den Württembergischen Anglerverein e.V., die hier den dilettantischen Verbandlern zeigen, wie es besser gehen könnte.....


----------



## kati48268 (20. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da scheinbar auch das Geld nicht fürs normale laufende Geschäft reicht, ist wohl zumindest schon über eine weitere Beitragserhöhung diskutiert worden auf dann insgesamt 18 Euro


So laufen die beiden Themen halt zusammen;
_Lachs_schnittchen für die LV-Sitzungen kosten halt Geld. :m

Aber im Ernst:
Bei dem niedrigen Organisationsgrad in BW ist eine Rückkehr in den Bundesverband + eine weitere Beitragserhöhung schlichtweg verbandspolitischer Selbstmord.

Aber gut... bei manchen Suizidkandidaten ist es halt angebrachter dieses nicht weiter auszureden sondern anzubieten,
dass man gern bereit ist den Stuhl wegzutreten, 
sobald die Schlinge um den Hals anliegt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Naja, das kommt gerade alles raus, was da bezahlt (bezahlt, nicht verdient! da macht der Schwabe nen Unterschied) beim LV für GF, was Sitzungen den LV kosten und Reisen (wie die Norwegenreise vom Verband), etc...

Sagen wir mal so:
Verantwortliche Leute aus Vereinen und Verbandssgremien scheinen da deswegen momentan etwas erschüttert zu sein...

Da gärts offensichtlich richtig und es gab diesbezüglich wohl auch schon Treffen.

Da soll auch das böse Wort "Selbstbedienung" gefallen sein.....

Ich hab noch keine verifizierten und genauen Infos von Teilnehmern, nur über (allerdings vertrauenswürdige) Leute die wussten, dass ihre Präsis (Vereine) oder Vizepräsis/Referenten (Regionalverband) da teilgenommen haben.

Entweder wird da jetzt richtig ausgemistet, oder der Verband zerbricht gleich wieder, das wage ich daher zu prognostizieren.....


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni

*NABU zieht in Ministerien ein - Mauschelei in Baden-Württemberg gegen Angler und Jäger?​*Nun bestätigen auch die Kollegen der Jagdzeitschrift von Wild und Hund meine Recherchen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und ob Jagen und Angeln/Fischen sogar noch zu den GRÜNEN ins Umweltministerium kommen, oder beim Landwirtschaftsministerium (CDU; Juniorpartner der GRÜNEN) bleiben, ist noch nicht mal klar.
> ..........................
> (alleine dass der Staatssekretär im Unweltministerium der NABU-Landesvorsitzende ist - wäre, wie wenn Mercedes-Chef Zetsche im Wirtschaftsministerium Staatssekretär werden würde)!



Siehe bei Wild und Hund:
http://www.wildundhund.de/home/9462-nabu-landesvorsitzender-wird-staatssekretaer

Dass eben nicht nur der baden-württembergische NABU-Vorsitzende als Staatssekretär ins Umweltministerium unter Ministerpräsident und seinen Juniorpartnern von der CDU einzieht.

Sondern dass es immer noch droht, dass Jagen wie die Fischerei (damit auch das Angeln) vom CDU-geführten Landwirtschaftsministerium ins von den anglerfeindlichen GRÜNEN mit den extremen Anglerfeinden vom NABU (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=310170 ) geführte Umweltministerium verschoben zu werden.

Dass der NABU-Staatssekretär nun seine NABU-Ämter wenigstens aufgeben will, macht diese Art grüner Mauschelei nicht besser. Denn ins Amt als Staatsekretär kam er wohl ja nur dadurch.

Abgesehen davon, dass augenscheinlich die CDU bisher nicht willens oder nicht in der Lage ist, ihr klares Wahlversprechen durchzusetzen (siehe: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313222 ), ist auch nicht klar, ob sie verhindern  können, dass Jagd und Fischerei nun komplett zu den Grünen und dem NABU kommen in B-W..

Baden-Württemberg ist eh bereits das anglerfeindlichste Bundesland....

Wenn jetzt die CDU hier entweder weiter einknickt oder das angerfeindliche Spiel der GRÜNEN am Ende noch mitmacht, können Angler aus Baden-Württemberger wohl langsam anfangen, die Gewässer in den Nachbar(bundes)ländern anzuschauen .....

Ein Trauerspiel..

Und dass man dazu weder vom LFV-Baden-Württemberg noch vom DAFV etwas hört, ist noch beschämender.

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Naturliebhaber (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Ich war vorige Woche auf Dienstreise in BW. Bin am Abend zum Essen in ein Gasthaus gegangen, in dem zufällig eine CDU-Veranstaltung stattfand. Als sich später ein paar Lokalgrößen der CDU an meinen Tisch setzten, sind wir beim Bier auf das Thema Angeln und Jagd in BW zu sprechen gekommen. Die haben mir erklärt, dass insbesondere aus der Jugend heraus (Leute zwischen 16 und 30) die Unterstützung der NABU-Positionen in BW sehr groß wäre und eine öffentliche Positionierung gegen Tierschutz derzeit politischer Selbstmord ist.

Ich habe da bisher schon einiges vermutet, aber aus erster Hand erklärt zu bekommen, wie mächtig und seitens der nachkommenden Wählerschaft unterstützt NABU & Co., und damit u.a. grüne Extrempositionen, sind, war schon interessant.

Wie sieht das eigentlich in anderen Bundesländern aus? Ist das eine BW-spezifische Situation, aus welchen Gründen auch immer?


----------



## gründler (21. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> Wie sieht das eigentlich in anderen Bundesländern aus? Ist das eine BW-spezifische Situation, aus welchen Gründen auch immer?




Der waaaaaaahhhhhrrrr jut ^^ 


Kurz und knapp: In Zukunft fliegt uns so einiges...De.weit.

#h#h#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, das kommt gerade alles raus, was da bezahlt (bezahlt, nicht verdient! da macht der Schwabe nen Unterschied) beim LV für GF, was Sitzungen den LV kosten und Reisen (wie die Norwegenreise vom Verband), etc...
> 
> Sagen wir mal so:
> Verantwortliche Leute aus Vereinen und Verbandssgremien scheinen da deswegen momentan etwas erschüttert zu sein...


Es scheinen sich massive Kündigen beim LFV anzukündigen.

Alles noch ein bisschen diffuse Infolage....

Aber finanziell muss da einiges so sehr im Argen liegen beim LFV, dass ""eiserner Besen" oder raus" bei nicht wenigen die Devise zu werden scheint, was wegen Kündigungsfristen dann auch zuerst mal Kündigung bedeutet.

Bleibe dran und werde berichten, sobald gesicherte Infos dazu....

PS
Die Idxxxxx beim LFV scheinen nix aus der (Kon)Fusion zum DAFV gelernt zu haben:
Ohne angelpolitische Ziele, Personal und Geschäftsstellen wie Beiträge zuerst mal festschreiben, alte Zöpfe mit durchschleifen wollen und sich dann wundern, wenn sich die Zahler irgendwann mal fragen,, ob "die da oben" noch ganz dicht sind...
Die genau gleichen Fehler wie beim DAFV...
Nicht besser verdient...


----------



## Thomas9904 (27. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Heute kam die Bestätigung aus dem Büro von Staatssekretärin Gurr-Hirsch, dass das Angeln nun definitiv vorerst beim Landwirtschaftsministerium bleiben soll.

In wie weit dass Bestand haben wird, werden wir sehen.

Die anglerfeindlichen Grünen haben ja auch bei der SPD schon versucht, das ins Umweltministerium zu zu ziehen..

Zum Thema Nachtangelverbot nichts Neues.

Zumindest kurzfristig wird das nicht aufgehoben, in wie weit die CDU sich später als Juniorpartner der anglerfeindlichen Grünen durchsetzen wird können, wird sich zeigen. Obwohl das der Minister mit einer einfachen Anweisung an die Behörde aus der Welt schaffen könnte, wenn er das Wahlversprechen seiner Partei, der CDU, ernst nehmen würde..




Zu unserer Interviewanfrage an den neuen Präsi des LFV (von Eyb, ebenfalls CDU) zu einem  Videointerview und dem mehr als peinlichen Verhalten sowohl des Präsidenten, wie aber auch der Geschäftsstelle und des Geschäftsführers Sosat, bekommt ihr demnächst hier einen Artikel, in dem das mit der faktischen und zeitlichen Abfolge für alle klar dargestellt werden wird.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Empfehle auch jedem, die Facebookseite des Verbandes zu verfolgen.

Die Kommentare auch mal aufklicken......

https://www.facebook.com/lfvbw/phot...705776560043/1170492576314687/?type=3&theater

Denn da kommt in der Diskussion raus, *dass in den Zielen und dem pädagogischen Konzept* für ihr "Fischmobil" des Verbandes (finanziert von den organisierten Angelfischern in den Vereinen des Verbandes) , das Geld und personelle Ressourcen kostet, die eigentlich im anglerfeindlichsten Bundesland der BRD besser in Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit FÜR Angler und Angeln angelegt wären,* KOMMT NICHT EINMAL DAS WORT ANGELN ODER ANGLER (nicht mal Fischer, Fischerei, oder wenigstens Angelfischer) VOR!!!!*

Das Elend passt auch gut dazu:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316478


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Landwirtschaftsminister Hauk hat sich heute bei mir für die Glückwünsche zur Amtsübernahme per Mail bedankt.


Meine Antwort begann so (kann leider nicht alles schreiben, da bereits ministeriumsintern (Mitarbeiter/Staatsekretär) Kontakt und Hintergrundinfos zu mir laufen, auf die ich da verweise):


> Sehr geehrter Herr Hauk,
> 
> ich bedanke mich recht herzlich für ihre Rückantwort und wünsche Ihnen viel Erfolg im Amt – in meiner Funktion natürlich vor allem für die angelnden Bürger in Baden- Württemberg, dem leider anglerfeindlichsten Bundesland in Deutschland.
> 
> Gerne nehme ich Ihr Angebot auf einen guten und konstruktiven Austausch an ...............




Nicht , dass der Minister evtl. denken könnte, ich würde locker lassen ;-))))


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Nicht , dass der Minister evtl. denken könnte, ich würde locker lassen ;-))))



Wahrscheinlich biste unter dem Kürzel BQ abgelegt.

Berufsquerulant


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Es wäre mir eine Ehre...........


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Nun wird man sehen, wie sich sowohl die CDU wie auch der Präsident des LFV-BW, der CDU-Abgeordnete von Eyb, und wie der Verband selber sich da nun positionieren wird... 

Denn am 29.6. kommt die Erste Beratung des Gesetzentwurfs unter TOP 4 in den Landtag, welches die FDP (auch zur Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes) in den Landtag eingebracht hat.

Siehe:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316835

Es wird interessant sein zu sehen, ob da Verband wie Präsident sich auch so "faktenvariabel" verhalten wie beim Thema Wasserkraft:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317386

Oder ob also die CDU, der zuständige Landwirtschaftsminister Hauk sowie der CDU-Abgeordnete und LFV-BW-Präsident von Eyb sich an ihr klares Wahlversprechen erinnern und das nun auch durchführen und umsetzen.

Oder ob ein KLARES UND EINDEUTIGES Versprechen der CDU an Angler in Baden-Württemberg nicht mal das Papier wert ist, auf dem es gegeben wird (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313222).... 

Wir werden dran bleiben, beobachten und berichten......


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Heute ist die erste Lesung des von der FDP eingebrachten Gesetzes zur Aufhebung auch des Nachtangelverbotes und zur Senkung des Mindestalters zum Angeln.

Die FDP-Fraktion ist in Kontakt mit mir, zusammen kriegen eventuell wir für die folgende Expertenanhörung nach der ersten Lesung des Gesetzes im Landtag was Gutes hin. 

Ich denke auch, dass ich zeitnah informiert werde, wie Beschlusslage und Stimmung aussehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Wie ich mitbekommen habe, gibts Unterstützung für die Angler bei Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Senkung Mindestalter etc. von unerwarteter Seite und das noch recht deutlich.

Darf es erst bringen, wenn im Landtag die Anhörungsergebnisse als Drucksache vorliegen.

Aber endlich mal wieder gute Nachrichten, die FDP scheint da gut zu arbeiten.

Da wird sich dann auch der im Kern anglerfeindliche LFV-BW schwer tun, diesmal wieder den Anglern in den Rücken zu fallen wie beim letzten Mal...

Wie sich da der Präsident des LFV-BW, der CDU-Abgeordnete von Eyb, verhalten wird, wenn er logischerweise eigentlich einem Antrag der Opposition zustimmen müsste, das wird noch interessant zu sehen sein..

Auch, in wie weit sich die CDU, auch mit ihrem zuständigen Minister Hauk, an ihr Wahlversprechen der Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes noch erinnern werden.

Dass ich da dran bleiben werde, ist euch sicher klar....


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Momentan redet Pix. Labert nur alten Scheixx und lehnt die Änderung ab.


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Und dann droht er, wir sollen froh sein dass sie nicht an das Fischereigesetz gehen denn da könnten ganz andere Dinge herauskommen die wir nicht wollen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Jetzt wird uns vorgeworfen dass die Verbände früher selbst gegen die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes waren und es keine neue Abstimmungen dazu gibt.

Dr.Patrik Rapp CDU


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Also werden die Schwarzen (inkl. des Verbandspräsidenten von Eyb?) nun gegen die Angler stimmen.

Aber gut, dass die wenigstens den anglerfeindlichen Verbandlern in B-W mal Klartext anzeigen.

Danke fürs berichten, Hans, weiter so!!!!!!!


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

AFD Udo Stein.
Spricht für Abschaffung des Nachangelverbotes und Herabsetzung des Alters. AFD ist dafür und will den Antrag unterstützen. Fordert explizit Eyb zur Zustimmung auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

GEIL!!!!!!
;-)))
Aber dass man anglerfeindliche Verbandler vom LFV in BW zum Jagen tragen muss, ist ja nun nix Neues ;-))


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Ernst Kopp SPD.Er spricht an dass die Grünen vor 4 Jahren die Abstimmung verhindert haben. Er sagt, mit der Begründung gegen das herabsetzendes Alters  könne man auch Kindern verbieten, den Eltern auf dem eigenen Bauernhof zu helfen oder eine Mitgliedschaft bei den Kleintierzüchtern in Frage stellen.
Eine generelle Aufhebung des  Nachtangelverbot lehnt er  für die SPD ab.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Die Angler- und Bürgerverarscher der SPD!!!!

Anders kann ich nicht, es war vollkommen richtig, die vor der Wahl an den Pranger zu stellen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519
Bürger- und Anglerfeinde!!


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Hauck ist dran.
Hauck stellt in Frage dass dieses Thema heute wirklich wichtig ist.
Er lobt die Verbandsfusion und den neuen Präsi Eyb. Er wift uns wieder vor , dass 2 Verbände früher gegen das Nachtangelverbot waren und findet dies verantwortungsvoll.
Die Regierung hat sich laut Hauck nicht mit dem Antrag beschäftigt weil sie es nicht für wirklich wichtig halten.
Irgendwann wollen sie das angehen und dann entscheiden ob es geändert werden soll oder nicht.
Er bezeichnet uns als NURAngler und Naturnutzer. Anmerkung" Damit sollte er mal zu seinen Bauern gehen".


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Bulling redet nochmals und beschwert sich über die Rede von Hauck.


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Es wird empfohlen den Antrag an den Ausschuss ländlicher Raum und Verbraucherschutz weiterzuleiten und der TOP geschlossen.


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Kommentar von mir dazu,
Hauck wettert gegen die Angler und von Eyb sagt nix. Danke für nix Präsi.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Also klare Sache:
Die CDU verarscht wie die SPD die Angler und macht mit dem Verband gegen die Angler gemeinsame Sache und lobt noch den Verbandpräsi trottz des gegenteiligen Wahlversprechens:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Antwort CDU,* (05.02. 2016)
> 
> Guido Wolf MdL
> *Aus unserer Sicht ist ein Nachtangelverbot außerhalb von Naturschutzgebieten in der Sache überkommen und entbehrlich. Die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes haben wir zum Gegenstand einer parlamentarischen Initiative, LT-Drs. 15/6623 gemacht und können die Erwägungen, aus denen heraus die Landesregierung daran festhalten will, nicht nachvollziehen. Wir werden es daher wie in den anderen Bundesländen aufheben.*
> ...



*Pfui Teufel *(war nicht auf den Ex-Ministerpräsi bezogen)...


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Es wird empfohlen den Antrag an den Ausschuss ländlicher Raum und Verbraucherschutz weiterzuleiten und der TOP geschlossen.



Auf den Schreibtisch vom Anglerfeind Hauk.
Jetzt isch d´Kapp verschnitta.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Einschätzung anglerfreundlicher Politiker (also nicht von CDU, SPD oder Grünen) gerade aus dem Landtag bei mir gelandet:
Hauk hat sich heute um Kopf und Kragen geredet.


----------



## Elgar (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Der Hauk ist halt seinen grünen Partner hintenreingekrochen.
Beruf verfehlt


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Oder getroffen?
Vielleicht kann man mit so einer Einstellung ja nichts anderes finden??


----------



## Elgar (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Auf alle Fälle zeigt es, wer in der Regierung die Hosen anhat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Die Schwarzen sind jedenfalls bestenfalls nur als Unterhosen unterwegs..


----------



## kati48268 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Ist es nicht noch viel beschämender, 
dass der von Eyb gar nix dazu gesagt hat?

Ein Präsi, wie die liebe Christel ihn sich wünscht! :m


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Leider erst jetzt bemerkt, Landtagssitzungen sind als Livestream verfügbar und werden auch in deren Mediathek gespeichert.
Hoffentlich ist das Versagen vom Präsi, sowie der restlichen Truppe, besonders Hauk bald online verfügbar.

http://www.landtag-bw.de/cms/home/m...category=4060bdff-f2e5-4668-8203-45c83879246c


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Danke dafür - bitte mit aufpassen und dann mitteilen bzw. verlinken (hab ja noch ein paar andere Baustellen in Punkto Verbandsversagen und anglerfeindliche Politik)


----------



## Laichzeit (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Zu jeder öffentlichen Sitzung gibt es auf jeden Fall ein öffentliches Protokoll.
So wie es aussieht, wird die Aufzeichnung am selben Tag oder zumindest sehr zeitnah veröffentlicht. Momentan sind sie bei Punkt  7 von 9, ich werd über den Abend regelmäßig reinschauen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Schön zu sehen, dass der "Fachreferent für Öffentlichkeitsarbeit" vom LFV-BW hier wieder mal durch den Thread geistert...
Willkommen ;-))))

@ Laichzeit:
Danke


----------



## tibulski (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Hallo,

lieben Dank für die Begrüßung. Und ohne das ich was geschrieben habe :vik:Hast du einen Optonic an deine Logfiles angeschlossen. (Insider für langjährige Angler)

Ich hab gerade mit Arnulf von Eyb telefoniert. Also, was werft ihr den Verbanditen vom LFVBW alles vor? ... Ich werde versuchen etwas Hintergrundinformation einfliessen zu lassen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> lieben Dank für die Begrüßung. Und ohne das ich was geschrieben habe :vik:Hast du einen Optonic an deine Logfiles angeschlossen. (Insider für langjährige Angler)
> 
> ...


Man kann (jeder) unten sehen, wer online ist, ganz einfach...

Dass Du Dich hier nicht ehrlich vorgestellt hast, sondern wie Du als normaler Angler getarnt  hier versucht hast für Deinen Verband Stimmung zu machen, kann man an Deinen Postings nachlesen und sagt genug aus.

Und Zu Deinem Präsi und Deinen  diesbezüglichen "Anmerkungen":
Herr von Eyb kann immer noch nicht selber antworten (mehrfache Mailanfrage durch uns)??
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316478

Trotz x-facher Mailanfrage braucht er noch nen Babysitter?

Und er und seine wahlversprechenbrechende CDU wundern sich darüber, dass immer mehr Leute enttäuscht Politik, Parteien und Verbänden den Rücken kehren?

Ist Dein Posting echt ernst gemeint?

Dann passt Du gut zum LFV-BW...............


Und was man Herrn von Eyb, Herrn Hauk, dem Verband und der CDU vorwerfen kann an Anglerfeindlichkeit und Verlogenheit (Bruch Wahlversprechen) ist hier lange und breit nachlesbar...


----------



## tibulski (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Hallo,



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass Du Dich hier nicht ehrlich vorgestellt hast, sondern wie Du als  normaler Angler getarnt  hier versucht hast für Deinen Verband Stimmung  zu machen, kann man an Deinen Postings nachlesen und sagt genug aus.



gleich wieder so charmant. :l Ich bin ein ganz normaler Angler (oder wenn du meine Kumpels fragst eher ein ziemlich durchgeknallter) und wie jeder sehen kann bereits seit 2011 hier im Forum angemeldet. Ich schreibe für meine Überzeugung als Angler und daher engagiere ich mich auch seit kurzer Zeit im Verband. Mir liegt das Angeln am Herzen.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Man kann (jeder) unten sehen, wer online ist, ganz einfach...



Tut mir leid, wenn ich mich nicht anmelde geht mir die viele Werbung für Sportwagen usw. auf die Nerven.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und was man Herrn von Eyb, Herrn Hauk, dem Verband und der CDU vorwerfen kann an Anglerfeindlichkeit und Verlogenheit (Bruch Wahlversprechen) ist hier lange und breit nachlesbar...



Hab ich alles gelesen. Vielleicht können wir es ja etwas versachlichen. Ich denke wir haben im Grunde das gleiche Ziel und wenn wir etwas für die Angler in Baden-Württemberg erreichen wollen, sollten wir Angler an einem Strang ziehen.

Ich bin dafür wir reden über die Themen, die den Anglern in Baden-Württemberg unter den Nägeln brennen und versuchen Lösungen zu finden. Ich deskreditiere dich ja auch nicht für deine Überzeugung.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Das ist alles klar einfach und sachlich nachlesbar. 

Wahlversprechen CDU = Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot

CDU stellt zuständigen Minister und Staatsekretärin

CDU-Fraktionsmitglied von Eyb wird Präsi Landesfischereiverband 

In der Parlamentsdebatte bricht die CDU ihr Wahlversprechen und knickt vor ihrem Juniorpartner, den Grünen ein, Hauk mach sich mit seiner Rede lächerlich, Pix ist eh wie die Grünen alle gegen angelnde Bürger, die CDU als Juniorpartner unter den Grünen verarscht hier Angler genauso wie weiland die SPD (auch als Juniorpartner der Grünen), (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=201519), die nun auf einmal auch gegen die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes sind..

In der Debatte um Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot, Senkung Mindestalter, bei der durch Grüne, SPD und CDU Angler und das Angeln diffamiert und diskreditiert werden, *hat es der CDU-Landtagsabgeordnete und LFV-Präsi von Eyb NICHT NÖTIG,* hier für Angler in die Bresche zu springen!!

*Er will/muss scheinbar keine Grundsatzrede pro Angler und Angeln halten* und für die "Ziele" seines Verbandes eintreten (praktisch deckungsgleich mit den FDP-Forderungen - wahrscheinlich ist aber der Verband schon zurück in alte Zeiten und haut wie damals unter Teufel die Angler wieder in die Pfanne)....

Da gibts nix weiter zu versachlichen, das sind die puren Fakten....





PS:
*Meine ganz persönliche Meinung*
Wer als Verband so viel Geld wie der LFV für unnötige Dinge (Lachszucht, Fischmobil, zig Angestellte, Geschäfts- und Aussenstellen etc.) ausgibt, dabei die eigentlichen Hauptbelange (Lobby- und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit für Angler und Angeln statt immer wieder einknicken und abnicken) nicht mal anfängt anzugehen, der braucht natürlich auch dreimal so viel Geld wie ein guter Verband, der aktiv  für Angler und das Angeln kämpft! 
Und der zwar deutlich mehr Mitglieder als der LFV-BW, aber keine zig Geschäftsführer hat (nur Leute, die auch FÜR Angler arbeiten: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=316514)

*Und mit diesem einknickenden und vorauseilenden Gehorsam seit Jahrzehnten*, aber auch  gerade jetzt unter einen grünen Regierung mit der wahllügenden CDU als Juniorpartner ist man als Verbandler des LFV-BW eben schlicht nur Totengräber des Angelns in BW.

*Die unseligen Verhaltensweisen alter Zeiten werden da weitergeführt* (sind ja auch die alten Angestellten der Vorgängerverbände und viele der alten Garde sitzen wieder als Vizes und Referenten im Sattel) und die machen doch weiterhin nix als Anglerkohle abzocken und Angler, siehe gestrige Parlamentsdebatte, wenns drauf ankommt, im Stich zu lassen.

*Man sieht ja, wie weit es der LFV-BW gebracht hat*, immer mehr statt weniger Einschränkungen - und dass nun anglerfeindliche Parlamentarier es loben, dass in BW die Verbände fusioniert wurden*, sollte JEDEN Angler nachdenklich machen* (vor allem die organisierten Angelfischer, welche diesen unseligen Verband immer noch finanzieren): 
Die anglerfeindlichen Parlamentarier loben doch keinen, der ihnen Schwierigkeiten machen will.....!!!!

Ihr kennst den Unterschied zwischen PETA und dem LFV-BW? 
PETA wird nicht von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlt......................

PPS:
*Meine wirkliche und reelle, persönliche Meinung*
Ist leider nicht zu veröffentlichen, da nicht mehr durch Presse- und Meinungsfreiheit in der BRD gedeckt....


----------



## Sharpo (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Guten Morgen.


----------



## Deep Down (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Der Präsident eines Angelverbandes äußert sich zu einem Punkt, der seine Aufgaben- und Interessennwahrnehmung betrifft im Landtag bei einer Lesung dazu gar nicht? 

Weder pro noch contra?

Iiiihhh, ist das schlecht, mies und unerträglich! 

Wie kann man sich da morgens noch im Spiegel anschauen?

Deutlicher kann ein Interessenkonflikt einer Person bei Wahrnehmung eines politischen Amtes sowie eines Ehrenamtes ja gar nicht zum Vorschein kommen und belegen, dass eine Interessenvertretung unter diesen Voraussetzungen ausgeschlossen ist!

Das ist ja mal eine Vorlage für eine Rücktrittsforderung! 

Erst die Äußerung der CDU im Wahlkampf, dann die Rolle rückwärts und nun aufschlußreiches Schweigen!

Wozu manche so fähig sind! Ein unglaublich unerträglicher Vorgang!

So und nicht anderes beschädigt man das "Vertrauen" in die Politik und ruft damit Geister herbei, die man nicht mehr los wird! 

Gratulation!


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



Deep Down schrieb:


> Der Präsident eines Angelverbandes äußert sich zu einem Punkt, der seine Aufgaben- und Interessennwahrnehmung betrifft im Landtag bei einer Lesung dazu gar nicht?
> 
> Weder pro noch contra?
> 
> ...





und ihr wundert euch, wenn ich bei solchen Themen Blutdruck kriege und die Schreibtischplatte kaputt beisse................
:g:g:g


----------



## Sharpo (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> und ihr wundert euch, wenn ich bei solchen Themen Blutdruck kriege und die Schreibtischplatte kaputt beisse................
> :g:g:g



Ich wunder mich über nichts mehr was das Thema Angeln betrifft.

Eher bereue ich mein Hobby....hätte ich doch nur mal Briefmarken gesammelt.
(Meine 90% kommen da wieder..) :q


----------



## kati48268 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



tibulski schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür wir reden über die Themen, die den Anglern in Baden-Württemberg unter den Nägeln brennen und versuchen Lösungen zu finden.


Vielleicht hätte mal der reden sollen, der dafür gewählt wurde, genau in dem Moment, wo es drauf an kam.

Einen Grüßonkel für Jubiläen & Festreden brauchen Angler als allerletztes.

Bei so einem Versagen, was soll man da noch auf BlaBla wie "_wollen dasselbe, an einem Strang ziehen_" geben?!

Der Verband zieht nicht.
Er steht im Weg und blockiert.
Macht Platz für Strukturen, die tatsächlich was für Angler ziehen wollen,
und nicht nur für den Selbsterhalt und Blendwerk stehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

So isses, Kati....


----------



## Deep Down (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

@Kati

Volle Zustimmung!#6#6#6


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Nur mal zum nochmal nachlesen, alles gekommen wie vorhergesagt, man kann einem Verbandler einfach keinen Millimeter trauen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



tibulski schrieb:


> Hab ich alles gelesen. Vielleicht können wir es ja etwas versachlichen. Ich denke wir haben im Grunde das gleiche Ziel und wenn wir etwas für die Angler in Baden-Württemberg erreichen wollen, sollten wir Angler an einem Strang ziehen.
> 
> Ich bin dafür wir reden über die Themen, die den Anglern in Baden-Württemberg unter den Nägeln brennen und versuchen Lösungen zu finden. Ich deskreditiere dich ja auch nicht für deine Überzeugung.



Das sind erst mal alles Phrasen. Machen wir es doch konkret. Welche Ergebnisse pro Angler hat die Landtagsfraktion der CDU in BW im Rahmen der Koalitionsgespräche zu folgenden Punkten erreicht:

- Aufhebung des Nachtangelverbotes
- Aufhebung des Fangverbotes für Aal
- Regulierung der Kormoranbestände

Bitte glasklare Antworten ohne Rumgeschwurbel. 

Falls du weitere Ergebnisse der Arbeit der CDU-Fraktion pro Angler kennst, bin ich an diesen natürlich auch sehr interessiert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Nur mal zum nachdenken:
*WEDER auf der Seite des Verbandes *(http://www.lfvbw.de/) *noch auf seiner Präsenz bei Facebook* (https://www.facebook.com/lfvbw/) wird auf diese so wichtige Sitzung im Landtag zum Thema Nachtangelverbot und Senkung Mindestalter etc. im Vorfeld hingewiesen (das muss man als Interessierter schon bei uns lesen!!!)!!!!

Auch nicht, was der Verband dazu meint, wie die Sitzung gelaufen ist.

Und was der Verband dazu sagt, dass sein Präsident als CDU-Parlamentarier im Landtag da nichts sagte zum Thema und nicht gesprochen hat..

*DAS ist die Art und Weise, wie Anglerkohle vom LFV-BW verbrannt wird, OHNE auch nur ansatzweise etwas für Angler und das Angeln zu tun...*

Nur ihr Fischmobil (da steht Angeln oder Angler nicht mal in den Zielen drin - nachlesen!!!) und Naturschutzgesülze wird da propagiert.

Angeln, Angler Fehlanzeige - wenn, dann Verbandskönigsfischen mit Abknüppelpflicht jeden maßigen Fisches..

Aber wenn im Landtag sowas für den Verband und alle Angler Wichtiges besprochen wird, ist Schweigen im Walde....

Und - wie man auch hier am Pressesprecher sieht:
*DIE SCHÄMEN SICH NOCH NICHT MAL!!!!!!*







Blutdruck........................................


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

http://www.landtag-bw.de/cms/home/mediathek/videos.html#mid&a38e0a8c-7633-49ca-bb97-f227ad75d107

Es geht ungefähr bei Minute 56.40 los.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

DAnke!!


----------



## Naturliebhaber (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> http://www.landtag-bw.de/cms/home/mediathek/videos.html#mid&a38e0a8c-7633-49ca-bb97-f227ad75d107
> 
> Es geht ungefähr bei Minute 56.40 los.



@tibulski:
Wie gedenkt der Landesfischereiverband mit seiner kompetenten CDU-Führung den in dieser Sitzung seitens der Grünen gemachten, hahnebüchenden Aussagen entgegenzutreten? Oder will man die von Herrn Pix gemachten Aussagen so stehenlassen, bzw. unterstützt man sie gar?


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juli

*Debatte im Landtag B-W zur Abschaffung Nachtangelverbot und Änderung Fischereigesetz​*Hier kann man die Debatte anschauen:
http://www.landtag-bw.de/cms/home/mediathek/videos.html#mid&a38e0a8c-7633-49ca-bb97-f227ad75d107

Es geht ungefähr bei Minute 56.40 los.

Meine Anmerkungen und Kommentare dazu:

*Bullinger FDP*
Erstklassig!!!
net schwädse - macha!!

*Baden-württembergischer Landkreistag zum Gesetzantrag der FDP:*
_Die Absenkung des Mindestalters für den Jugendfischereischein sei zu begrüßen sei, da Siebenjährige nach dem BGB auch schon beschränkt geschäftsfähig sind.

Die Beschränkung der Fischerei zur Nachtzeit stellt eine nicht mehr zeitgemäße Vorschrift dar. Im Fischereigesetz anderer Bundesländer, z. B. in Nordrhein-Westfalen, ist das Nachtangelverbot nicht mehr zu finden. Um das Recht innerhalb der Bundesrepublik zu vereinheitlichen und den Gestaltungsspielraum des Alltags durch Gebote/Verbote zu entzerren, wird die Streichung der Nummer § 44 Abs. 1 Nr. 11 FischG befürwortet.“_

*Pix, GRÜNE:*
Dass der Grüne diesen LFV-BW lobt mit seinem Präsidenten, ist sicher kein Wunder angesichts der Anglerfeindlichkeit der Grünen..

Der Rest ist eh nur entweder faktisch falsch (Abstimmung im LFV) oder eben per se anglerfeindlich..

Dann kommt wieder die ******** auch mit der Angelzeit, dass selbst am kürzesten Tag noch so viel Angelstunden wären - dass da normal arbeitende Menschen aber keine Zeit haben, das begreift ein Grüner natürlich nicht.

"Sind sie froh, wenn wir nicht ans Fischereigesetz gehen, da können ganz andere Sachen rauskommen"

Anglerfeind pur!!!

*Dr.Patrik Rapp, CDU*
Sieht den LFV nicht als Naturschutzverband 
"sowohl Verbände der Fischerei wie der, die mit Naturschutz zu tun haben"...

*Präsi von Eyb, CDU, sagen Sie dazu was!!!*

Auch der Dr. Rapp lobt dann den neuen Verband  - Anglerfeinde unter sich!!

*Stein, AFD*
Gute Rede pro Angler und Angeln

Subsidiarität - sollen die Leute vor Ort entscheiden mit Nachtangelverbot.

So ist es..

Der Hinweis auf von Eyb, dass er dann mithelfen soll bei der Abschaffung, war richtig..

*Kopp, SPD*
Zur SPD braucht man ja nicht mehr viel sagen, anglerfeindlich und verlogen:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183

Das hat sich bei der Rede wieder einmal mehr bestätigt...

Zwar Absenkung Mindestalter (haben sie als Juniorpartner der Grünen ja nicht geschafft)...

Leugnet das pauschale Nachtangelverbot - will aber das pauschale Nachtangelverbot nicht aufheben...

Mehr als peinlich!!!

Siehe auch nochmal:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=313183

*Minister Hauk, CDU*
Auch Hauk findet den Verband LFV-BW toll - Anglerfeinde unter sich....

Ansonsten nur Blablabla ohne jede Substanz..

Auch als Minister hat er scheinbar das Versprechen de CDU vergessen:


			
				CDU B-W schrieb:
			
		

> Aus unserer Sicht ist ein Nachtangelverbot außerhalb von Naturschutzgebieten in der Sache überkommen und entbehrlich. Die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes haben wir zum Gegenstand einer parlamentarischen Initiative, LT-Drs. 15/6623 gemacht und können die Erwägungen, aus denen heraus die Landesregierung daran festhalten will, nicht nachvollziehen. *Wir werden es daher wie in den anderen Bundesländen aufheben.*



"Wir werden mit dem Koalitionspartner mit der Zeit drüber sprechen* und dann entscheiden"* - Versprechen also klar gebrochen

und dann schwafelt er von "Nuranglern" und Naturnutzern!

Nur Angeln reicht für freie Bürger!!

*Nochmal Bullinger, FDP*
Klare Ansage an Minister.

Fachlich erstklassig!!!


-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Man kann jedem nur raten, sich das alles anzuschauen.*

Ausser FDP und AFD hat sich JEDE Fraktion anglerfeindlich und ohne jede Kenntnis der Fakten oder anglerischer Realitäten  gegeben.

Von daher passt das Lob dieser Anglerfeinde für den LFV-BW ja wie Faust aufs Auge........

*Und dass LFV-BW-Präsident von Eyb es nicht nötig hatte, da zum Thema zu sprechen - ohne Worte (sonst komm ich in Knast...)
*

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## tibulski (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*

Hallo Beppone,

find ich sehr gut und ich wünsche euch vom Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg viel Erfolg bei eurem Anliegen! 

Du hast die Mühen und Errungenschafter der Angler über die Zeit an Eurem Gewässer sehr eindrücklich beschrieben. 
Es zeigt auch, dass wir uns als Angler mit der neuen Definition vom Thema Naturschutz in Deutschland wohl oder übel befassen müssen.

Vor allem mit dem was NABU und Co. in den letzten Jahren daraus gemacht haben. Wenn wir das ignorieren, führt das, wie jetzt auch in NDS zu existenziellen Problemen für die Angler.

Heute reicht es leider nicht mehr, nur angeln zu gehen und als Verein an seinem Gewässer Gutes zu tun. 

Ihr habt einen Verband der gut aufgestellt ist. Ich wünsche euch, dass ihr das Thema gemeinsam erfolgreich abwendet.

Wenn eine übergreifende Aktion mehrer Landesverbände sinnvoll wäre, dann lasst es uns (bzw. mich wissen) wissen.

LG,

  Olaf


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*

Obiges Posting habe ich aus diesem Thread (um den nicht zu belasten) hierher kopiert und kommentiert:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=4548582#post4548582

*Offtopic und Info für unbedarfte oder bisher uninformierte Leser:*

Das ist heuchlerischer UND lächerlicher vom LFV-BW, wie es kaum geht.

Der LFV-BW gehört zu den anglerfeindlichsten Landesverbänden in Deutschland. 

Und im Gegensatz zum LFV-BW kämpft der AV-NDS auch ÖFFENTLICH und in Medienkampagnen gegen Anglerverbote, während der LFV-BW immer noch mit Behörden und NABU kuschelt und die Angler auch öffentlich im Stich lässt!

Der Präsident von Eyb hat sich JETZT AKTUELL NICHT gegen anglerfeindliche Reden im Landtag (Pix, Hauk etc.) gewandt, er hat dazu geschwiegen. *Bis heute nahm auch der LFV selber seine Zahler nicht öffentlich gegen diese anglerfeindlichen Reden im Landtag in Medienkampagnen in Schutz*.

Der LFV-BW blamiert die Angler (Landesgartenschau, lächerlicher, selbst für mitmachende Vereine, peinlicher "Stand"), hat unter Teufel die Abschaffung des Nachtangelverbotes verhindert und jetzt noch wollen große Teile das verhindern (Südwürttemberg), der Präsident des LFV-BW ist CDU-Abgeordneter und spricht sich für Ausbau Wasserkraft aus  statt dagegen.

Der LFV-BW hat einen aufgeblähten, ineffektiven Apparat mit zig Hauptamtlern und einem Riesenpräsidium, so dass er bis jetzt im Gegensatz zum AV-NDS hier statt 4,50€ von seinen Zahlen 13,00 rauspresst, die aber nicht reichen.

Der DAFV war nicht in der Lage, die Rückkehr in den DAFV zu verhindern, der Punkt wurde so spät abgestimmt, dass schon viele nicht mehr da waren (Absicht, um Kath von Südwürttemberg zu "beruhigen" und seinen Leuten die Mehrheit zu verschaffen (Mitglied der DAFV-Finanzkomission?)). 

Dazu gibts auch z. B. ein sogenanntes "Fischmobil" (kein "Angel"mobil), in dessen Grundsätzen und Leitlinien nicht mal die Worte Angler oder Angeln überhaupt vorkommen. Dafür ist dann ein Mitarbeiter der Geschäftsstelle abgestellt.

Schön, wenn hier der Pressesprecher des LFV-BW sich meldet.

Aber das ist* absolut heuchlerisch und vollkommen lächerlich*, wenn der LFV-BW hier "Hilfe" für Niedersachsen anbietet *und die in B-W NOCH NICHT MAL ANGEFANGEN HABEN, IHRE EIGENEN HAUSAUFGABEN ZU MACHEN!!!!!!*

Wenn es der LFV-BW nicht mal schafft, in Baden-Württemberg etwas für ihre eigenen Zahler zu verbessern und ihr eigener Präsident im Landtag sogar gegen sie arbeitet (Ausbau Wasserkraft)!

Das zeigt nur, wie weit von der Realität und von den Anglern baden-württembergische Verbandler und Funktionäre entfernt sind.

*Weitere Infos zum LFV-BW *


http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317659

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317995

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=317842

Offtopic Ende


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*



tibulski schrieb:


> Ihr habt einen Verband der gut aufgestellt ist. Ich wünsche euch, dass ihr das Thema gemeinsam erfolgreich abwendet.
> 
> Wenn eine übergreifende Aktion mehrer Landesverbände sinnvoll wäre, dann lasst es uns (bzw. mich wissen) wissen.
> 
> ...



Und wir haben ein Verband der...?
Seid ihr momentan unausgelastet, da die Situation in BW nicht so schlimm wie in Niedersachsen wäre, oder sucht ihr nach kompetenter Unterstützung für den eigenen Hof?

Auch wenn es überwiegend keine Liebesheirat ist, mit den aktuellen Verbänden müssen wir durch die Natura 2000 Umsetzung durch. Mir ist dabei jede sinnvolle Aktion des LFVBW recht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> en müssen wir durch die Natura 2000 Umsetzung durch. Mir ist dabei jede *sinnvolle *Aktion des LFVBW recht.


jaaa, neeeee, is klar ;-))))))

Und Weihnachten und Ostern fällt ja auch auf einen Tag .....


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Vom AV NDS abkupfern ist sicher keine schlechte Idee.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Du hast aber gesehen:
DIE bieten doch dem AV-NDS "Hilfe" an.....


> Wenn eine übergreifende Aktion mehrer Landesverbände sinnvoll wäre, dann lasst es uns (bzw. mich wissen) wissen.



Beim Angler verarschen???
;.-)))))

Soll auch in NDS das Nachtangel- oder Kinderangelverbot noch kommen?

Ob das der Weg ist?

Die sollen erstmal im LFV-BW bei sich selber aufräumen und vor allem die alten Betonköppe in Haupt- und Ehrenamt ausmisten, bevor sie anderen Hilfe anbieten...

Bei den vielen Baustellen im anglerfeindlichsten Bundesland/Landesverband Baden-Württemberg.....


----------



## Sharpo (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Mich würde interessieren ob der Schreiber ernsthaft hinter diesen geschriebenen steht?

Zitat:"Vor allem mit dem was NABU und Co. in den letzten Jahren daraus gemacht  haben. Wenn wir das ignorieren, führt das, wie jetzt auch in NDS zu  existenziellen Problemen für die Angler."

Verursacht einen dicken Lachkrampf bei mir.

Warum?
Die grössten ans Bein Pinkler sind die Landesfischereiverbände und deren DAFV. 
Eine von der schlimmen Sorte ist sogar der LFV BW.

Nabu & Co. konnten nur so wirken weil die Fischereiverbände in DE null Lobby haben, mieserable Arbeit abliefern und sich gegenseitig und den Anglern regelmäßig in den Rücken fallen ...

Zum Kotzen

In der Tat Thomas, bevor man anderen Hilfe anbietet (hier sogar einen LFV der erheblich besser aufgestellt ist) sollte man seine Hausaufgaben zu Hause machen. Dafür wird er von seinen Mitgliedern bezahlt und nicht um Energien, Zeit, Geld  für andere LFV zu "verschwenden".

Oder beabsichtigt der LFV B-W nun einen neuen Bundesverband mit dem AV Nds. zu gründen?


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Das ist tatsächlich wohl eher als Satire vom Verfasser bezogen auf das eigene Versagen seines Landesverbandes gemeint!

Auch ne Art der Kritik, um seinen Arbeitgeber aufzuwecken zu wollen!|Man macht sich selbst zum Clown, um ne Message rüberzubringen, in der Hoffnung man behält seinen Kopf! muahah:

Schön wärs, ist aber wohl nicht so! Wie quer muss man drauf sein, um so was öffentlich abzuliefern. Ich glaube dieser zuvor genommene Stoff sollte verboten werden.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*



tibulski schrieb:


> Es zeigt auch, dass wir uns als Angler mit der neuen Definition vom Thema Naturschutz in Deutschland wohl oder übel befassen müssen.




Das Nachangelverbot in B-W, kam primär nochmal auf wessen wirrer
Schutzinterpretation zustande ?

Man hat als Verband seinerzeit nicht nur sträflich Möglichkeiten zur Deutungshoheit verschlampt,
man war AKTIV an diesem Verbot beteiligt.

DAS ist doch der eigentliche Skandal und nicht die Frage,ob man sich wohl oder übel damit beschäftigen muss..klingt im übrigen mal wieder nach "Kunde
droht mit Auftrag und damit Arbeit"

Es ist doch legitim,wenn sich andere Interessengruppen für ihre Ansichten einsetzen..politisch wie gesellschaftlich.

Das ist aber keine in Stein gemeisselte Neudefinition,das ist effektive Lobbyarbeit.

Wer sich aber (wie zuletzt im Landtag )derart lethargisch vorführen und sogar drohen lässt,hat zu diesem Thema rein gar nichts begriffen.

Länderübergreifende Kooperation zwischen deinem LV und dem fitten AV Nds?

Soll das ein Scherz sein?

Räumt mal zuerst im eigenen Haus auf,ihr habt aktuell(wie auch zuvor) nicht viel in der Lobby-wie Arbeitstechnischen 
Auffassungsschublade.

Ehrlich gesagt überhaupt nix.

Ihr könnt evtl.vom AV NDS lernen.

Wobei sich nach d.letzten Drama,erhebliche Zweifel auftun,ob im B-W Verband überhaupt ein Funken Lernbereitschaft vorhanden ist.






















tibulski schrieb:


> Hallo Beppone,
> 
> find ich sehr gut und ich wünsche euch vom Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg viel Erfolg bei eurem Anliegen!
> 
> ...


----------



## capri2 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Vielleicht besteht die Hilfe ja aus dem verleihen des Standes der Buga.. Oder das Fischmobil verkauft Krabbenbrötchen an PETA..
Oder man hofft das der AV NDS erfolgreich ist und man sich dann ja daran "beteiligt" hat!


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Nicht Buga - Landesgartenschau..

Was es aber nicht besser natürlich, nur um korrekt zu bleiben...


----------



## capri2 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

jo BuGa -LaGa- Bunga Bunga 
Danke fürs korrigieren!

Btw geht wer auf Königsfischen vom LFVBW


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Veranstaltung mit Abknüppelpflicht (nicht rechtlich vorgeschrieben, Verbandsregel beim Fischen) *jedes* nicht geschonten Fisches - das ist nur was  für willenlose Schlächter und nicht für verantwortungsvolle Angler, die nur entnehmen, was sie auch verwerten wollen.

http://www.lfvbw.de/index.php/compo.../verbandskoenigsfischen-am-24-7-2016?Itemid=1


----------



## capri2 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Ich bin dort und verkaufe shirts!


----------



## Laichzeit (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Zum Vergleich, der AV NDS veranstaltet ein Grundelfischen, bei dem ausschließlich Grundeln entommen werden dürfen und müssen.
Das macht auf Probleme aufmerksam und ist bestimmt eine gesellige, kurzweilige Aktion.
Ich wäre da gleich dabei.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Pressemeldung: ASV „Aller-Leine“ e.V. Schwarmstedt von 1946 kämpft mit AV-NDS e.V*



tibulski schrieb:


> Wenn eine übergreifende Aktion mehrer Landesverbände sinnvoll wäre, dann lasst es uns (bzw. mich wissen) wissen.



Die übergreifen Aktionen gibts doch mit LFV B-W,LFV Westfalen-Lippe, Weser-Ems,Rheinischer Fischereiverband u.a.bereits.

A.D.V.A.

Aktionsbündniss Destruktiv-und Verbotsorientierter Abnickpolitik.

Sinnvoll..nu ja,für die Gegenseite auf jeden Fall.

Kostet die schliesslich weder Geld noch Aufwand..bezahlt ja der blöde Angler über seine angebl.Interessenvertreter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Vorabveröffentlichung Mag August

*Baden-Württemberg im verbandspolitischen Chaos*​
Mal das Neueste aus der Gerüchteküche - es ist unglaublich, wie durch die Berichterstattung die Zahl der Informanten zunimmt..

Momentan bin ich da aber nicht mehr in der Lage, das alles wie sonst immer doppelt zu verifizieren (da kommen ja noch DAFV, Augenthaler, Setzkescherverbot FFH-AWZ, FFH-NDS etc. dazu, ist echt viel grade) , so dass ich ausdrücklich betone, *dass das Nachfolgende keine Fakten sind, sondern mir zugetragene und nicht verifizierte Infos!!!!!*

Es haben sich anscheinend erneut Vereine getroffen, um über die Kündigung beim LFV-BW zu reden, es wären Verbandler eingeladen gewesen, denen aber der Termin nicht gepasst hätte, so dass nochmal ein zweiter Termin angesetzt wird.

*Nicht gesichert!*
Allerdings scheinen sich diese Vereine übereinstimmend klar zu sein, dass sie diesen LFV-BW in der bisherigen Weise so nicht mehr mitfinanzieren wollen..

Es gibt  nun 2 Arten Kündigungen aus verschiedenen Vereinstreffen:
Die einen wollen unbedingt so oder so raus...
Die anderen wollen damit Druck auf den Verband machen, dass endlich vernünftig gearbeitet wird für  das viele Geld, das die Vereine zahlen und auch endlich Ergebnisse kommen und sichtbar werden...

*Nicht gesichert!*
Ebenso soll es nun wohl so sein, dass der Verband mit 13 Euro auskommen will, obwohl das Geld definitiv nicht reicht. Durch Diskussionen "im Internet" will man aber wohl die Erhöhung soweit verschieben, wie es Rücklagen zulassen, um hier nicht Erklärungsnöte bez. Ausgaben und Personalkosten zu kommen. Die Erhöhung solle dann in 1 oder 2 Jahren kommen, "wenn sich die aktuelle Lage beruhigt habe"...

*Nicht gesichert!*
Präsi von Eyb soll verbandsintern auch immer mehr unter Druck geraten, wegen seiner unrühmlichen Rolle bei der Parlamentsdiskussion um den von der FDP eingebrachten Gesetzentwurf.
Es heisst, "wenn das Nachtangelverbot nicht in absehbarer Zeit fallen würde, würden Köpfe rollen"..

*Nicht gesichert!*
Die Geschäftsführer, speziell gesprochen wurde von Schramm (ex VfG), sollen wieder immer mehr wie früher schon die Leitung übernehmen, da die Ehrenamtler "wie ein Hühnerhaufen agieren würden".....

*Nicht gesichert!*
Es gibt - von den GF abgesehen - noch mindesten weitere 2 Fraktionen was angelpolitische Inhalte angeht.
Die einen, die mehr Liberalität und Eigenverantwortung einfordern, Einsatz für Angler etc...

Die anderen, die weiter den Natur- und Tierschutzkurs  fahren und willfährig gegenüber Behörden und Politik sein wollen (Entnahmeverpflichtung, Nachtangelverbote, Anfütterverbote  etc.), den die alten Betonköppe unter ihren Geschäftsführern auch schon immer gefahren haben - weil, "es könnte ja noch schlimmer kommen" (wie wenn das im eh schon anglerfeindlichsten Bundesland noch schlimmer kommen könnte - mit diesem Verband vielleicht schon, ohne wohl kaum....).

Die GF würden angeblich weiter den restriktiven Kurs wie bisher bevorzugen

*Nicht gesichert!*
Ebenso sind angeblich viele Vereine stinksauer, die jetzt erst merken, wie sie mit der Rückkehr in den DAFV und der Abstimmung zu diesem Thema (erst als viele schon weg waren) "reingelegt wurden" - da haben auch viele drauf spekuliert, dass dann der Beitrag um die 3 Euro sinken könnte (wobei die Kohle ja eh nicht reicht im LFV, ob mit oder ohne DAFV-Beitrag) und waren sicher, dass daher ihre Stimme gegen den DAFV nicht mehr benötigt  werden würde....

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Mein Fazit aus diesen nicht verifizierten, aber von glaubhaften Informanten stammenden Infos*
Es ist also zur Zeit richtig lebendig im LFV-BW....
So viel wurde noch nie im und über die Leistungen des Verbandes diskutiert.

Das alles auch, weil sie Fusion genauso bescheuert wie der DAFV auch angegangen sind, ohne vorher alles vernünftig zu klären...

Wenn die ersten Kündigungen jetzt dann kommen, werden sich wohl weitere  Vereine auch anfangen zu überlegen, dass sie dann selber das zusätzlich mitfinanzieren müssen..

Wenn der Verband jetzt nicht allerschnellstens einen Strich zieht, bei null anfängt, personell wie bei den Zielen, wird dieser fusionierte LFV schneller wieder zersplittern, als mancher das glaubt...

Die Politik in weiten Teilen (von Eyb natürlich nicht)  - nach meinen Telefonaten und Kontakten - sieht die aktuelle Entwicklung des LV auch nicht, sagen wir mal, "positiv".....

Ich bleib dran und werde berichten, sobald sich die Einzelpunkte hier dann eindeutig verifizieren lassen....

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Deep Down (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Da merken wohl einige, dass Du hier keine Lügen postest oder Hetze betreibst, sondern Fakten, Fakten, Fakten! 

Weiter so!


----------



## kati48268 (15. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Erst aus Asche kann ein Phoenix aufsteigen.
_Dieser_ Verband ist nicht reformierbar. 
Ein Zersplittern unaufhaltsam.

Das ist einerseits gut, denn erst wenn der Teil mit den ewig Gestrigen immer kleiner wird und letzendlich stirbt, kann ein neuer, anglerfreundlicher Verband das Heft vollständig in die Hand nehmen.
Andererseits kommen diese Umbrüche (nicht nur in BaWü!!!) zig Jahre zu spät und geschehen gerade zu dieser Zeit, wo eine funktionierende Anglerlobby so furchtbar dringend nötig ist.
Hoffen wir, dass wenn neue Strukturen und neue Köpfe funktionsfähig sind, noch etwas zum Retten da ist.


Zu den einzelnen Punkten:

- ist es nicht auffallend, dass gerade in den LVs, wo der Schwanz mit dem Hund wedelt, also die GFs die Gestalter und die Präsis Grüßonkels sind, es besonders scheixxe läuft?

- der Entschluss, einen Politiker zum Präsi zu machen, der gar keinen Bock hat, tätig zu werden, sondern eben nur Grüßonkel sein und sich mit einem ehrenamtl. Verbandsjob die Vita verschönern will, ist so was von Gestern und schädlich!

- ein Verbleib/eine Rückkehr im/zum DAFV wird langsam so etwas wie ein Qualitätssiegel für besonders katastrophale LVs! :m

- _"Die Erhöhung solle dann in 1 oder 2 Jahren kommen, wenn sich die aktuelle Lage beruhigt habe..."_
Wenn das nicht mal so was von "Ver-Spekulation" ist! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Andererseits kommen diese Umbrüche (nicht nur in BaWü!!!) zig Jahre zu spät und geschehen gerade zu dieser Zeit, wo eine funktionierende Anglerlobby so furchtbar dringend nötig ist.
> Hoffen wir, dass wenn neue Strukturen und neue Köpfe funktionsfähig sind, noch etwas zum Retten da ist.


Das unterschreib ich so (und auch nicht nur für B-W)....


----------



## Burney (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Kriegen die (Lfv Bw) da eigentlich Geld für ihr "tun"? 

Hab da mal Zahlen gehört,die ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen kann. Kann man die irgendwo nachlesen?

Gruss


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Hauptamtler sind normale Angestellte, wie das bei Ehrenamtlern geregelt ist, weiss ich nicht..
Für mich steht aber fest, dass sie zwar beide Geld bekommen, es aber nicht ansatzweise verdienen...


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Treffen sich ein Angler und ein Hauptamtlicher Verbandler der übl.Verdächtigen.

Verbandler jammert.."mein Einkommen steht in keinem Verhältnis zu meiner Leistung"

Angler": Stimmt aber wir können dich ja schlecht verhungern lassen"


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

;-)))))))))))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Es wird immer elender:
HEUCHELEI PUR!!!

Präsident von Eyb macht Politik GEGEN den LFV-BW

Wie lächerlich ist denn der Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg?

Hier "verabschiedet" er AKTUELL ein Positionspapier GEGEN Wasserkraft:
http://lfvbw.de/images/beitraege/Ue...t_und_ökologische_Auswirkungen_Stand_2016.pdf 

Der Präsident des LFV-BW, Arnulf von Eyb, ist aber CDU-Abgeordneter und trägt damit als solcher den Koalitionsvertrag der CDU als Juniorpartner der Grünen mit, in welchem der Ausbau der Wasserkraft festgeschrieben wurde.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Und DB Vorstand Dr.Dieter Zetsche wird Nebenamtlicher Präsi des ADFC [emoji28] 

Aber ich denke mal,das die Radler das bereits vorher als lächerlich unglaubwürdig ad acta legen würden.

Angler dagegen,müssen erst immer auf die Frexxe fallen,um zwischen Bock und Gärtner unterscheiden zu können


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Naja, bei den organisierten Angelfischen sind jedenfalls in meinen Augen neben den Honigmangelernährten aus Schleswig Holstein definitiv die B-Wler nicht die hellsten Lichter am Baum........


----------



## willmalwassagen (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Der VON erinnert mich stark an das Prinzip, am Besten verhindern kann ich etwas wenn ich aktiv mitmache. Hat bei den Inselaffen ziemlich lange mit der Eu funktioniert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Ja, das wird immer abstruser...

Und dass es noch immer Vereine und Angler gibt, die so einen Verband mit so viel Kohle (im Gegegensatz zu guten Anglerverbänden wie NDS für nur 4,50€) bezahlen und am elenden Leben halten - gerade bei den als eigentlich "sparsam" bekannten Schwaben - und nicht alle davonrennen wie Stuttgart, Karlsruhe, Linkenheim, Eggenstein etc., das wundert mich dann doch schon etwas...

Man sieht aber an solchen Veröffentlichungen wie zur Wasserkraft beim LFV auch, für wie blöde der LFV seine Angler hält, wenn die meinen, das würde niemand bemerken, dass deren Präsi im Landtag aktiv Politik gegen diese Standpunkte wie Wasserkraft des LFV macht..


----------



## Laichzeit (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Die 1700 Wasserkraftanlagen sind natürlich nur ein kleiner Teil der ca. 10.000 Querbauwerke in Baden-Württemberg.
Die Baustelle ist also doch etwas größer, wie es aus dem Positionspapier hervorgeht.
Allein die zur Stromerzeugung genutzten Anlagen füllen die Karte schon ganz gut auf.
http://www.energieatlas-bw.de/wasser/bestehende-wasserbauwerke

Um einen guten Teil des Rests kräht sowieso kein Hahn und da könnte man doch ohne größeren Gegenwind mit dem Rückbau beginnen.
Wenn man Wasserkraft-geschädigte Gewässer schon besetzen muss, wäre der ein oder andere € in Nobel´s Dynamit-Aal eine bessere Investition als weiter die Symptome zu vertuschen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2016)

Und dazu, wie gesagt:
Und der Präsi vom LFV macht im Parlament Politik für MEHR Wasserkraft.....

Siehe Koalitionsvertrag

Immer wiederholen, bis der letzte organisierte Angelfischer in B-W merkt, wie er hier verarscht wird vom Verband und/oder seinem Präsi..

Dazu von mir schon am 03. Mai diesen Jahres:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Der zweite Punkt ist, dass sowohl Grüne (eh klar) wie nun auch CDU vor allem die kleine Wasserkraft ausbauen wollen.
> 
> Roter Strom soll nun wohl grün verblendet werden.. (was dazu der neue Präsi vom LFV-BW, der CDU-Abgeordnete von Eyb sagen wird, dürfte auch interessant werden...)



*Nur für die, welche es noch nicht wissen, wie sie hier vom Landesfischereiverband und Herrn von Eyb verarscht werden:*
Es gibt noch einen zweiten CDU-Landtagsabgeordneten, der auch als Verbandler mit Wasserkraft zu tun hat, und zwar auch als Präsident wie Herr von Eyb beim LFV:
Karl-Wilhelm Röhm MdL (Wahlkreis Hechingen-Münsingen (WK 61))
http://fraktion.cdu-bw.de/abgeordnete/abgeordnete-detail/title/roehm-mdl.html


Präsident ist der bei der 
*Arbeitsgemeinschaft Wasserkraftwerke Baden-Württemberg e.V.* (ehrenamtlich).....:
http://www.wasserkraft.org/





Ein Schelm, wer Böses dabei denkt.........................

*Und, nicht zu vergessen:*
Da wird sich aber Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan, die kompetente Nichtanglerin der FDP als Präsidentin des DAFV freuen, wenn mit dem LFV-BW ein Verband zum DAFV zurück kommt, dessen Präsi FÜR Wasserkraft kämpft - wenn ich mal wieder was Zeit hab, schreib ich mal ne Nachfrage ;-))))


----------



## willmalwassagen (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

HalloThomas,
wir müssen einfach eine Genehmigungsbehörde anzeigen wenn eine neue WKA genehmigt wird.
Ich würde das jederzeit tun und übernehmen wenn ich davon rechtzeitig Informiert werde.
Der Von muss eigentlich laut Satzung seines Amtes enthoben werden da er grob gegen die Verbandsziele verstößt.
Da wäre das Präsidium(nein, kein Scherz) gefordert.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Wenn ichs mitkriege, informier  ich Dich gerne - der LFV wird ja auch kaum   gegen seinen Präsi und dessen CDU-Kumpel Röhm von der Wasserkraftlobby  handeln und wirklich ernsthaft was gegen Wasserkraft machen..


----------



## Deep Down (30. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Da werden wohl die wichtigen positionen mit parteisoldaten besetzt! Was ne verarsche!


----------



## Ralle 24 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> *Nur für die, welche es noch nicht wissen, wie sie hier vom Landesfischereiverband und Herrn von Eyb verarscht werden:*
> Es gibt noch einen zweiten CDU-Landtagsabgeordneten, der auch als Verbandler mit Wasserkraft zu tun hat, und zwar auch als Präsident wie Herr von Eyb beim LFV:
> Karl-Wilhelm Röhm MdL (Wahlkreis Hechingen-Münsingen (WK 61))
> http://fraktion.cdu-bw.de/abgeordnete/abgeordnete-detail/title/roehm-mdl.html
> ...



Wie ich schon an anderer Stelle schrieb:

"Man holt sich keine Ziege um den Salat im Garten zu bewachen."

Aber wir sehen das wahrscheinlich völlig falsch.

Der Herr Röhm hat vermutlich den Auftrag, die Wasserkraftwerke zu infiltrieren um im Sinne der Angler eine Wende herbei zu führen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (31. Juli 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Das Schlimme ist, dass die vom Verband nicht mal merken, wie sie von den Grünen und deren Juniorpartner, der CDU, hier am Nasenring von der Politik vorgeführt werden...

Drunter leiden müssen am Ende - wie die letzten 3 Jahrzehnte auch - die Angler. Nachdem es unfähiger Verband und anglerfeindliche Politik zusammen geschafft haben, B-W zum anglerfeindlichsten Bundesland zu machen..


----------



## Baramundi (3. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Hallo Thomas,
bist Du morgen beim Termin in Linkenheim mit dabei? Wenn ja, bitte Live-Ticker 

Gruß, Peter


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Ne, bin ich nicht, und auch ziemlich unterwegs die Tage, hoffe, ich kann trotzdem berichten vor Montag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. August 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Was sagt der LFV- Präsi von Eyb, der FÜR MEHR Wasserkraft stimmt im Koalitiosvertrag mit seinem Fraktions-Kumpel Röhm (Präsi vom Wasserkraftverband), denn dazu:
http://www.schwarzwaelder-bote.de/i...che.6e99b404-3d13-4f79-8b8f-abddc7eaab93.html

Dass dem Präsi Partei und Fraktion über Anstand, Verband und Angler gehen, ist ja nun schon belegt:
http://www.anglerverein-karlsruhe.de/cms/iwebs/default.aspx?&artikelId=2492


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. September 2016)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Vorabveröffentlichhung Mag Oktober

*LFV-Baden- Württemberg verschweigt weiterhin Angler und Angeln*​Die Südwestpresse berichtet über das von Anglern (über Fischereiabgabe) bezahlte Fisch(NICHT Angler!)-Mobil des LFV-BW, mittels dem ein „Gewässer-Erlebnistag“ am Sonntag auf der Jagstinsel in Bächlingen veranstaltet wurde.  

Siehe:
http://www.swp.de/crailsheim/lokale...chen-zum-spannenden-Lernen;art1223081,4005769

Auch auf der FB-Seite des anglerfeindlichen Verbandes wurde das gefeiert:
https://www.facebook.com/lfvbw/posts/1253400968023847

Grundsätzlich nix Schlechtes.......

Wenn Angler und Angeln da überhaupt vorkommen würden im Artikel.........

*------------------------------------------------------------------​*
So zockt der Verband LFV-BW auch nichtorganisierte Angler für deren Schützerpropagandamobi....., ähhhhh: 
Fisch(NICHT Angler!)-Mobil ab, den für jeden Schein wird ja Fischereiabgabe fällig.....

Und dann erwähnt der LFV in solchen Veranstaltungen mit dem Mobil entweder nicht mal Angeln, Angler oder deren Leistungen.

Oder die Verbandler waren nicht willens oder nicht in der Lage, den ja anwesenden Journalistenkollegen (so ein Artikel fällt ja nicht vom Himmel) klarzumachen, dass es da zuerst um Geld von, und Leistungen für Angler und Angeln geht mit dem Mobil.

Daher auch mein Kommentar auf der FB-Seite des Verbandes:


> KEIN EINZIGES WORT ÜBER ANGLER UND ANGELN IM ARTIKEL!!
> Entweder schlechte Journalisten (wenn Verbandler denen auch was von Angeln oder Anglern erzählt haben sollten) oder eben schlechte Verbandler, wenn sie den Schreiberlingkollegen und den Kindern nicht mal was über Angeln oder Angler erzählt haben sollten..


(mal sehen, ob und wie lange das stehen bleiben wird ;-))


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Der Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg lädt zu seiner Hauptversammlung den Staatssekretär Baumann aus dem grünen Umweltministerium ein für ein Grußwort.
Baumann war zuvor jahrelang Geschäftsführer beim NABU in B-W.
Gehts noch anglerfeindlicher und pflichtvergessener als beim LFV-BW?
http://www.lfvbw.de/verband/landesfischereitag


----------



## pennfanatic (28. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Nöö ist schon ne tolle Leistung des lv


----------



## willmalwassagen (29. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Der vermutlich interessanteste Beitrag  wird von Christoph Sonntag kommen. Er hält die Laudatio zum 125jährigen  bestehen des Verbandes.


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. April 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Der wird zum lobhudeln bezahlt .... ;-)

Was soll da Interessantes kommen?

Zusammen mit nem NABUisten?


----------



## Thomas9904 (21. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Nochmal hochholen, weil gerade genau ein Jahr her...

Leider ist Baumann (Ex-NABU-Geschäftsführer) in Baden-Württemberg im Umweltministerium noch genauso Staatsekretär wie Flasbarth (Ex-NABU-Chef im Bund) im Bundesumweltministerium.

Das Gejaule der spendensammelnden Schützerindustrie um NABU, BUND, PETA etc. mit ihrem parlamentarischen Arm, den GRÜNEN, wollte ich hören, wenn Daimler-Chef Zetsche zum Staatssekretär im Wirtschaftsministerium gemacht werden würde. 

Die GRÜNEN und die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie durchseuchen so Behörden und Ministerien, damit auch nach ihrer Abwahl ihr Einfluss bestehen bleibt. 

Zum erbrechen.......................




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Vorabveröffentlichung Mag Juni
> 
> *NABU zieht in Ministerien ein - Mauschelei in Baden-Württemberg gegen Angler und Jäger?​*Nun bestätigen auch die Kollegen der Jagdzeitschrift von Wild und Hund meine Recherchen:
> 
> ...


----------



## willmalwassagen (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Schaut mal auf die HP des LFVBW. Die haben am Wochende eine 180 Grad Wende hingelegt. Wäre ja schön wenn sich da tatsächlich was tut. Thomas, bitte auch bei erkennbaren Lücken, nicht einfach draufhauen sondern entwickeln lassen.


----------



## kati48268 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Schaut mal auf die HP des LFVBW. Die haben am Wochende eine 180 Grad Wende hingelegt.


Wo? |kopfkrat

Bei den Artikeln zu Nachtangelverbot & Forderungen an die Koalition?
Auf dem Papier waren die ja schon länger fleissig, aber was sollte sich bewegen, wenn man was auf seine Homepage setzt ...und ansonsten nix dafür tut?
=>Opium für die verbliebenen Mitgliedsvereine, damit diese schön weiter pennen und ja nicht auch noch abhauen.

Das Gläschen Wein mit dem Grünen Pix?
Wo sonst nix, aber auch gar nix weiter an Informationen steht?
=>vermutlich hat Pix dann nur seine gefauchte Warnung aus dem Landtag wiederholt, _"seinen Sie froh, dass wir nicht an das Landesfishereigesetz gehen, dann würd noch was ganz anderes dabei rumkommen"_,
und es wurd weiter brav Wein geschlürft. Schweigend.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Meinste das Gespräch mit R.Pix,MdL?

Beim Artikel zu c&r wieder mal der Pauschalmist schlechthin..

"allerdings ist c&r in ganz Deutschland tierschutzrechtlich verboten"

Steht wo genau nachzulesen?

Knapp daneben ist auch vorbei..so pflügste den an sich guten Denkansatz des Artikels gleich wieder gnadenlos unter.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

http://www.lfvbw.de/2-uncategorised/143-lfvbw-forderungen-anlaesslich-der-koalitionsverhandlungen

die konntens noch nie, die könnens nicht und die Trxxxx werden nie was können...

> Aufhebung Nachtangelverbot *ausserhalb* NSG - also ist nachts Angeln naturschutzgefährdend, wenn im NSG weiter verboten - ist und bleibt anglerfeindlich?
Machtangeln frei, verboten nur da wo es dazu wissenschaftliche Begründung gibt, das auch nur zeitweise und mit klaren Zielen und Monitoring (unabhängig, bezahlt vom Verbotsforderer), wird das Ziel nicht erreicht, wieder freizugeben)

> Wieso überhaupt Mindestalter, wenn, ab wann Kinder alleine dürfen!

> Wasserkraft, verlogen wie bisher, der CDU-Kumpel von Präsi von Eyb im Landtag ist Wasserkraftverbandspräsi Röhm, im Koalitionsvertrag steht mehr Wasserkraft, unterschrieben mit von von Eyb, nehm ich an (Rückgrat?)

> Dass der Präsi NICHT unterschrieben hat und nur die Vizes - was soll das?

Dilettantentruppe, im Haupt - wie Ehrenamt keinen Schuss Pulver wert...

Und ob die Verbanditen da was wollen oder nicht, interessiert in der Politik in B-W weder GRÜNE, CDU noch die Opposition..


----------



## willmalwassagen (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Politik und Verbänden - willkommen im neuen Unterforum*

LFVBW verliert sein Monopol zu den Fischereischeinkursen. Bei der Ausbildertagung am Samstag hat ein Vertreter des Ministeriums bekannt gegeben, dass die entsprechenden Verordnungen geändert werden und der LFVBW sein Monopol verloren hat.


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Das würde mich ja freuen, wenn das so kommen würde und so wenigstens ein Stein der Abzocke durch den LFV BW fallen würde....


----------



## kati48268 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

:m
Die sind doch jetzt schon pleite und haben keine Ahnung, wie sie den DAFV-Beitrag aufbringen sollen, es sei denn sie erhöhen die (sowieso happigen) Beiträge noch weiter
und als Konsequenz rennen ihnen dann wieder Vereine haufenweise weg.

Manchmal ist der eigenverschuldete Tod aber auch so was von verdient & gerecht!


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Erst mal abwarten, ob und was wie wirklich am Ende geändert wird.
Wär aber natürlich klasse..


----------



## Jose (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

bitte, wer oder was sind 'Trxxxx'?


----------



## Thomas9904 (23. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

selber editiert um mich nicht selber verwarnen zu müssen..


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Da droht wieder was in Baden-Württemberg:
https://www.welt.de/regionales/bade...26/Tierschutz-im-Fokus-von-Gruen-Schwarz.html

Momentan ist die von der anglerfeindlichen Grün-Roten Koalition 2012  eingeführte Stabsstelle der Landesbeauftragten für Tierschutz wohl vakant, weil Cornelie Jäger eine unbezahlte Auszeit nehmen will, in der sie auch ein Buch schreiben will (die hat das bisher gemacht)..

Nachdem PETA im Tierschutzbeirat nur gerichtlich verhindert werden konnte, liegt der Gedanke nahe, dass die GRÜNEN in Baden-Württemberg nun versuchen könnten, über diese Hintertüre PETA zu bedienen.

Da die CDU sich ja bisher immer nur von den GRÜNEN am Nasenring durch den Landtag ziehen liess, wenns um Angeln, Jagen, Landwirtschaft, Naturschutz, Tierschutz etc. ging, ist es wohl nicht ganz daneben, wenn man die Vermutung anstellt, dass auch dieses Mal dann die Schwarzen wieder nicht begreifen werden, wie sie von den GRÜNEN am Ende vorgeführt werden (siehe Nachtangelverbot etc.).. 

Dass das dann wieder schnell Auswirkungen auf Angeln und Angler haben kann, auch dazu muss man kein Prophet sein....


----------



## rosebad (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Ihr seid in B-W wirklich nicht zu beneiden.

Ich drücke ganz fest die Daumen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

hör bloss auf......................


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Zum Thema, gerade erfahren, solls heute um ca. 12 Uhr ne Pressekonferenz der Regierung geben,  u.a. mit Ministerpräsident Winfried Kretschmann (Grüne) und Verbraucherschutzminister Peter Hauk (CDU). 
Bericht zum Tierschutz etc..
Sowohl Kretschmann wie Hauk sind klare Anglerfeinde (Nachtangelverbot, Kinderangelverbot etc.), da erwarte ich dann bei dem Thema nix Gutes für Angler oder das Angeln....




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Da droht wieder was in Baden-Württemberg:
> https://www.welt.de/regionales/bade...26/Tierschutz-im-Fokus-von-Gruen-Schwarz.html
> 
> Momentan ist die von der anglerfeindlichen Grün-Roten Koalition 2012  eingeführte Stabsstelle der Landesbeauftragten für Tierschutz wohl vakant, weil Cornelie Jäger eine unbezahlte Auszeit nehmen will, in der sie auch ein Buch schreiben will (die hat das bisher gemacht)..
> ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Mai 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Geht in die altbekannte Richtung, mehr Schutz für Tiere, weniger für Menschen, da ziehen GRÜNE und Schwarze in B-W wieder an einem Strang:

Interimslösung ist jetzt Dr. Julia Stubenbord, vorher auch schon Amtstierärztin am Veterinäramt in Heidelberg und im Rhein-Neckar-Kreis,
Leitung des dortigen Referates für Tierschutz.

https://www.baden-wuerttemberg.de/d...d-wird-neue-tierschutzbeauftragte-des-landes/


----------



## willmalwassagen (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

LFVBW Geschäftsführer.
Hier und auch anderswo wird immer wieder berichtet, die 3 Geschäftsführer würden jeder ca. 100 000€ Gehalt im Jahr erhalten.
Wer kann dies irgendwie belegen? Oder einen Zeugen benennen der auch vor Gericht aussagen würde?

Laut einer bekannten Management Beratung bekommen Geschäftsführer in kleinen GmbH's bis max 5 Mio Umsatz  Gehäter  von 40 000  - 125 000  Euro.  Der Verband mit  1,8 Mio liegt da irgendwo im unteren Mittelfeld. Allerdings sind beim Verband 3 !!!! Geschäftsführer wo man in der Industrie nur 1 benötigt. Zudem müssen die in der Industrie auch für den Umsatz sorgen. Beim Verband sind die zu einem hohen Prozentsatz nur für Ausgaben verantwortlich.
Deshalb halte ich eine Bewertung wie bei einem Wirtschaftsunternehmen für nicht sachgerecht.

An die Verbandsmitglieder. Fordert  auf der Mitgliederversammlung die Offenlegung dieser Gehälter, dann ist es klar was die erhalten. 3 Geschäftsführer für diesen "kleinen Betrieb" sind sowieso 2 zu viel.

Da der Verband  die Einnahmen aus der Fischereischeinschulung ab 2018 verlieren wird (ca. 350 000 €) wird es sowieso eng im Haushalt.


----------



## holgär (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Hallo,

 das müsste aus dem Kassenbericht (da e.V.) oder Geschäftsbericht unter Personalkosten ersichtlich bzw. nachvollziehbar sein. 

 VG
  Holger


----------



## willmalwassagen (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Da steht nur die Summe aller Gehälter.


----------



## capri2 (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Also Rechnungsabschluss 2016:
 1.942.932,04€ Bilanzsumme
 1.749.916,83€ Erträge
 1751.355,07€ Aufwendungen

 1.438,24€ Verlust wird durch Entnahme aus bilanziertem Eigenkapital gedeckt.
 Zustimmung fand auch die geplante Beitragserhöhung:
 Vorgeschlagen waren  Erwachsene 11€- Einigung auf 13€
 Jugendliche vorgeschlagen 5,50€- Einigung auf 6,50€

 Man müsse den Verband stärken und finanziell nach vorne bringen..
 Das schreit nach Gehaltserhöhungen ;O)


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*



capri2 schrieb:


> Man müsse den Verband stärken und finanziell nach vorne bringen..



Dieser Verband sollte erstmal das tun,wofür er bereits bereits mehrfach bezahlt wurde.

Nämlich die Angler nach vorne bringen..kommt da noch was?


----------



## holgär (8. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Habt ihr denn mal den Gehaltsaufwand, da kann man schon was nachvollziehen (ich hab da beruflich etwas mit zu tun ..) ..

 VG

 Holger


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Juni 2017)

*AW: Angeln in Baden-Württemberg: Ein Trauerkommentar*

Es gibt verschiedene für Angler interessante Anträge bei der 11. Sitzung des Ausschusses für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz, am Mittwoch, 12. Juli 2017,

1. Gesetzentwurf der Fraktion der FDP/DVP
– Gesetz zur Änderung des Fischereigesetzes für
Baden-Württemberg
– Drucksache 16/47
(Das Ergebnis der zu diesem Gesetzentwurf schriftlich durchgeführten
Anhörung der kommunalen Landesverbände ist als Mitteilung der
Landtagspräsidentin vom 28. Juni 2016 veröffentlicht) – Drucksache 16/198
2. Antrag der Abg. Reinhold Gall u. a. SPD
und Stellungnahme des Ministeriums für Ländlichen Raum
und Verbraucherschutz
– Fischereirecht in Baden-Württemberg – Drucksache 16/2173
3. Antrag der Abg. Reinhold Gall u. a. SPD
und Stellungnahme des Ministeriums für Ländlichen Raum
und Verbraucherschutz
– Auseinandersetzung des Ministers für Ländlichen Raum und
Verbraucherschutz Peter Hauk mit Umwelt- und Tierschutzorganisationen
– Drucksache 16/2069
4. Antrag der Abg. Karl Zimmermann u. a. CDU
und Stellungnahme des Ministeriums für Ländlichen Raum
und Verbraucherschutz
– Streuobst-Aufpreisinitiativen – Drucksache 16/2142
- 2 -
5. Antrag der Abg. Reinhold Gall u. a. SPD
und Stellungnahme des Ministeriums für Ländlichen Raum
und Verbraucherschutz
– Förderung und Entwicklung der Aquakultur am Bodensee – Drucksache 16/2067
6. Antrag der Abg. Reinhold Gall u. a. SPD
und Stellungnahme des Ministeriums für Ländlichen Raum
und Verbraucherschutz
– Umsetzung des Jagd- und Wildtiermanagementgesetzes:
Fütterungsverbot und bislang angemeldete Fütterungskonzeptionen
– Drucksache 16/2068
7. Verschiedenes

Interessant dabei für uns insbesondere:
TOP1, FDP:


> Der Landtag wolle beschließen,
> dem nachstehenden Gesetzentwurf seine Zustimmung zu
> erteilen:
> Gesetz zur Änderung des Fischerei -
> ...



TOP2 SPD


> Der Landtag wolle beschließen,
> die Landesregierung zu ersuchen
> zu berichten,
> 1. welche Gründe für und gegen eine Absenkung des Mindestalters zur Erlangung des Jugendfischereischeins
> ...



TOP 3 SPD:


> Antrag
> der Abg. Reinhold Gall u. a. SPD
> Auseinandersetzung des Ministers für Ländlichen Raum und Verbraucherschutz
> Peter Hauk mit Umwelt- und Tierschutzorganisationen
> ...



TOP 5, SPD


> Antrag
> der Abg. Reinhold Gall u. a. SPD
> Förderung und Entwicklung der Aquakultur am Bodensee
> Der Landtag wolle beschließen,
> ...



Ob und wie sich da der Landesfischereiverband Baden-Württemberg zu den einzelnen Punkten positioniert, ist nicht bekannt.


----------

